# Lowrider BBQ in the Park Mar 6 n Sactown



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

*Lowrider BBQ day in the park @ Discovery Park in Sacramento Cali.

Sunday March 6th. 11am until*

All carclubs and solo riders are welcomed to join up for the Lowrider BBQ day in the park. All carclubs are asked to bring thier OWN BBQ pits and food.

What we are trying to accomplish is just a day for everyone to once again come together and kick it and enjoy life as lowriders. This is not a sponsored event.

So everyone that wants to come out plan they own shit, bring they own shit and just come kick it. 

If you are a solo rider and want to participate, be sure sure to bring your own shit. Im sure someone will let you burn it up on a corner of they grill.

Carclubs are invited to bring a volleyball game or horseshoes etc:

Directions to Discovery Park:

Take I-5 north to Richards Blvd. Make a left and go under the freeway.

Make the 1st right directly to the park.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin: BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE KICKIN IT AND REPRESENTING :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Wasn't this event suppose to be hush..hush... :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats Crackin Top D-O-DOUBLE G!?!
I think i might stop by for a drink or 2!!!


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Whats up 64 rag ! Get back to work!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 18 2005, 04:37 PM
> *Wasn't this event suppose to be hush..hush... :dunno:
> [snapback]2744852[/snapback]​*


That's what I thought?????? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 18 2005, 04:37 PM
> *Wasn't this event suppose to be hush..hush... :dunno:
> [snapback]2744852[/snapback]​*


only from you!




:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Feb 18 2005, 03:29 PM
> *Whats up 64 rag !  Get back to work!
> [snapback]2745036[/snapback]​*


What's up I am at work. I'm waiting for you to deliver my package you UPS guys.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Feb 18 2005, 05:09 PM
> *That's what I thought?????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2745197[/snapback]​*


Me too. It was so hush hush, I knew it was happening just didn't know when and where.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

shhhhhhhhhh :ugh: 

ey lardo, the honda is sold! luie gave me $500 down today and its gone already.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Damn, I have to bring my own grill..... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Feb 18 2005, 11:07 PM
> *Damn, I have to bring my own grill..... :angry:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2745681[/snapback]​*


bring some meat and you can throw it on our grill :biggrin: .


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 18 2005, 06:50 PM
> *Me too. It was so hush hush, I knew it was happening just didn't know when and where.
> [snapback]2745601[/snapback]​*


My bad, I wasnt trying to ruin shit for anybody I was chillin with some folks when we were talkin about it and I was asked to post it up on here. I never knew it was supposed to be hush hush or nothing.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 18 2005, 07:04 PM
> *shhhhhhhhhh :ugh:
> 
> ey lardo, the honda is sold!  luie gave me $500 down today and its gone already.
> [snapback]2745671[/snapback]​*


Good job, just make sure he gives you the rest otherwise were gonna have to send the boys to go collect. I gotta start looking for a little Toyota truck, I have about 8'G's in the bank as we speak, suka!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 18 2005, 07:10 PM
> *bring some meat and you can throw it on our grill  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2745689[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

RAGZ 2 ENVY WILL BE REPRESENTING WHAT UP TOP DOG


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 18 2005, 04:11 PM
> *only from you!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2745212[/snapback]​*



it was suppose to a hush hush bbq i was told not to post it.ill be there after our poker run good luck to the winner.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Feb 18 2005, 09:02 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2746233[/snapback]​*


ttt  









































:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Feb 19 2005, 01:02 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2746233[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 18 2005, 10:07 PM
> *RAGZ 2 ENVY WILL BE REPRESENTING WHAT UP TOP DOG
> [snapback]2746544[/snapback]​*



Whaddup whaddup !!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 19 2005, 12:57 PM
> *ttt
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2748781[/snapback]​*



my clubs poker run is not a hush hush tell everyone


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Somebody's kinda excited about the BBQ...


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Feb 23 2005, 06:05 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2767988[/snapback]​*


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

is this the same BBQ that was supposed to be at William Land Park in Sac on the date!!!


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

i gotta work but the rest of StreetRiderz will be coming out.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FEARNONE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE SOME BUMPER SMASHING.......SHIT AFTER THE LAST COUPLE EVENTS I'LL EVEN SETTLE FOR CHIP'N :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 18 2005, 05:11 PM
> *only from you!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2745212[/snapback]​*



:angry: 

















 ......:wave:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Phantasy will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

bump!


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

LOLYSTICS well be out to kick it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys out there tomorrow.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn, ya'll gonna post up pics and I'm gonna be kicking my self for not showing! :buttkick: Oh well, I hope it went well, Peace! uffin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

i got there pretty late so i didnt take any pics but it wasnt as good as miller/william land park was when showtime planned it


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

The picnic was off the hook. A lot of riderz came out today. So many nice cars came through. Almost all the local clubs came out......PhantasyJoe, you did come out there pretty late, and by the time you arrived most of the cars had left. Hope we do this again. Discovery park was a good ideal, cause the police didn't mess with us. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

it was a cool day


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

a few more


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

i will post more later


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Looks like a decent turn out. uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 7 2005, 08:59 AM
> *Looks like a decent turn out.  uffin:
> [snapback]2818709[/snapback]​*


why wasnt you guys there??


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

it was a good day. broadway was crakn after the bbq, then when the cops came 
florin/flanklin was the spot to be at, some bay area cat waz doing the dam thang
i hope some one got pics of that towncar smashing his back bumper.  

all around good day i'll give it a 10 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My pics, too many to post. 

http://homepage.mac.com/haza_design/Socios/PhotoAlbum17.html


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 7 2005, 07:16 AM
> *why wasnt you guys there??
> [snapback]2818742[/snapback]​*


I was going to go out there but one of my nephews on my wifes family went into the hospital after he got run over by his quadrunner. I had to support him. I figured family comes first. As far as everyone else, they either had to work or had other major plans. Vic's monte was getting sprayed with a pearl on sunday. Plus we figured there would be more of these things this summer and there is something in the works for up in this area also.  Anyone nose up at the park? I heard Lenny from Street Riders wanted to hop people for money. :biggrin: Or at least he wanted to hop against me anyway.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a few pics I'll post up later too. It was cool out at Discovery. Good turnout too.


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

I had to work so I came out late and met up with the folks on Florin. Hung out with the guys from So Serious, Lethal Ways,and a few other clubs. Those guys are cool people and don't give a fuck about hitting the switch. Lee had me rollin. Hope you all got home safe. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 7 2005, 08:16 AM
> *why wasnt you guys there??
> [snapback]2818742[/snapback]​*


Me personally, I stayed in town to help my cousin Victor with his Monte Carlo. I ended up watching some other guy spray it (I didn't like the way it came out, Victor killed it with waaaay to much pearl! Another thing that has me down is the new and biggest buckle on my quarter panel. I think I'm going to put my Bonnie away and focus on the El Camino. The Bonnie has had enough beating up on. I want a clean ass car now, it's about time.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 7 2005, 11:03 AM
> *Me personally, I stayed in town to help my cousin Victor with his Monte Carlo. I ended up watching some other guy spray it (I didn't like the way it came out, Victor killed it with waaaay to much pearl! Another thing that has me down is the new and biggest buckle on my quarter panel. I think I'm going to put my Bonnie away and focus on the El Camino. The Bonnie has had enough beating up on. I want a clean ass car now, it's about time.
> [snapback]2819029[/snapback]​*



Focus on the elco and it'll come out hard.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 7 2005, 09:40 AM
> *I was going to go out there but one of my nephews on my wifes family went into the hospital after he got run over by his quadrunner. I had to support him. I figured family comes first. As far as everyone else, they either had to work or had other major plans. Vic's monte was getting sprayed with a pearl on sunday. Plus we figured there would be more of these things this summer and there is something in the works for up in this area also.   Anyone nose up at the park? I heard Lenny from Street Riders wanted to hop people for money. :biggrin: Or at least he wanted to hop against me anyway.
> [snapback]2818795[/snapback]​*


Family ALWAYS comes 1st Bro.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 7 2005, 10:24 AM
> *Focus on the elco and it'll come out hard.
> [snapback]2819094[/snapback]​*


Yeah, wish me luck, bro. Right now I'm working on getting all the '60 Impala quarter panel trim for it. I have some of it, but everybody wants an arm and a leg for it. I guess I don't blame them, it's hard to come by.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 7 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Family ALWAYS comes 1st Bro.
> [snapback]2819100[/snapback]​*


You know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Well i had a lot of fun....it was great.....can't wait to do it again.....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It was a good turn out and broadway was off the hook. We all need to start getting together every weekend, but also change up the spot. Broadway, Franklin, and Florin is played out the cops already know those spots. We have to keep them thinking. So some of you riders start putting your thinking cap on.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 7 2005, 12:20 PM
> *It was a good turn out and broadway was off the hook. We all need to start getting together every weekend, but also change up the spot. Broadway, Franklin, and Florin is played out the cops already know those spots. We have to keep them thinking. So some of you riders start putting your thinking cap on.
> [snapback]2819505[/snapback]​*


Hmmmm.....I KNOW!!














































*YUBA CITY!! *


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

i feel the same way, we should change up on the spots we end the night at.
florin/franklin is getting played out, it seem the cops are not likeing us there any more, shit they had the bird out last night like someone fukn killed someone.

maybe we should have went to the rainbow food lot :dunno:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

yuba city


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 7 2005, 12:14 AM
> *The picnic was off the hook.  A lot of riderz came out today.  So many nice cars came through.  Almost all the local clubs came out......PhantasyJoe, you did come out there pretty late, and by the time you arrived most of the cars had left.  Hope we do this again.  Discovery park was a good ideal, cause the police didn't mess with us. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817940[/snapback]​*


i did show up late but thats because i was at manuels poker run, i cant believe that nobody else showed up to support them


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I totally forgot about that poker run, but it's hard trying to go to two events on the same day. Espically on Sunday morning. People get home late from partying saturday. Manuel if your out their, sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

i forgot to say that PHANTASY swept the poker run by winning the most club members in attendance with two people me and my president Alex, and my president also won the actual poker game with three sevens :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

i know, we where out of town on saturday and came home late and slept in...we showed up at the picnic around 3:00 p.m.    :angry: Sorry Manuel....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Mar 7 2005, 01:59 PM
> *yuba city
> [snapback]2819665[/snapback]​*


THAT WOULD COOL


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY EDGAR THANKS FOR HELPING OUT,EVEN THOUGH WE HAD A LIL DISCUSSION :biggrin: BUT THATS HOW IT IS,FIRST IT WAS LEO NOW I GUESS ITS ROLLING TWORDS ME :biggrin: BUT HEY YOU SAID POUR IN AS MUCH PEARL AS I WANT,SO I DID  BUT I TOOK IT OUT TODAY IN THE LIGHT AND IT LOOKS PRETTY COOL,IT LOOKS ALL MEAN WITH THE GOLD TOUCH.NOW THE THING IS I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY WHEN PEOPLE ASK WHAT COLOR IS IT,ITS SUPPOSE I CAN SAY OCEAN BLUE WITH A SHIT LOAD OF GOLD PEARL :roflmao: :roflmao: OH AND I GOT SOME NEW CHROME RIMS FOR A REAL GOOD PRICE  ITSA NOT THE ONES I WANTED BUT I'LL GET THOSE SOON


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Mar 7 2005, 12:59 PM
> *yuba city
> [snapback]2819665[/snapback]​*


That's what I put in plain bold letters, why all the confusion :dunno: . I don't know how to make it more clear. At least here the cops arent on you like flies on shit, unlike Sac PD. Back before you knew you liked lowriders, you should have seen the 2 different cruise spots here. First one was back in the late 80's, early 90's in Marysville's main drag (Marysville is just across the river from here). then came the one here in Yuba City by CJ's and the bowling alley, that was in the early to mid 90's. I just threw Yuba City in there half way fucking around and halfway serious. If everybody truly wants to meet at different places, Yuba City is definately do-able for at least one night. If my beater can make it to down to Sac all the time, I'm sure people from out of town can make it up here. Bottom line, it's not up to me, I guess some people like the drama of being harrassed a little bit extra by the cops, I don't. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 7 2005, 05:14 PM
> *That's what I put in plain bold letters, why all the confusion :dunno: . I don't know how to make it more clear. At least here the cops arent on you like flies on shit, unlike Sac PD. Back before you knew you liked lowriders, you should have seen the 2 different cruise spots here. First one was back in the late 80's, early 90's in Marysville's main drag (Marysville is just across the river from here). then came the one here in Yuba City by CJ's and the bowling alley, that was in the early to mid 90's. I just threw Yuba City in there half way fucking around and halfway serious. If everybody truly wants to meet at different places, Yuba City is definately do-able for at least one night. If my beater can make it to down to Sac all the time, I'm sure people from out of town can make it up here. Bottom line, it's not up to me, I guess some people like the drama of being harrassed a little bit extra by the cops, I don't.  :uh:
> [snapback]2820703[/snapback]​*


Forgot to add, if the ricers can kick it on a weekly basis here in town and not get harassed, why can't we? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I see Unidos CC from Yuba City made it out there. uffin: They had that suicided light blue Regal. Is Smiley selling his '69? How much is he asking for it?


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 7 2005, 05:27 PM
> *I see Unidos CC from Yuba City made it out there.  uffin: They had that suicided light blue Regal. Is Smiley selling his '69? How much is he asking for it?
> [snapback]2820733[/snapback]​*


i saw a for sale sign on it but i didnt ask him how much he wanted for it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 7 2005, 04:27 PM
> *I see Unidos CC from Yuba City made it out there.  uffin: They had that suicided light blue Regal. Is Smiley selling his '69? How much is he asking for it?
> [snapback]2820733[/snapback]​*


5g's


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 7 2005, 11:20 AM
> *It was a good turn out and broadway was off the hook. We all need to start getting together every weekend, but also change up the spot. Broadway, Franklin, and Florin is played out the cops already know those spots. We have to keep them thinking. So some of you riders start putting your thinking cap on.
> [snapback]2819505[/snapback]​*


How bout Watt Ave??? It goes from one end of Sacramento, to the other. Plus their's alot of places to post up at. Just a thought????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeftonesxChick (Mar 7, 2005)

It was a nice turn out..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Glad to see no drama.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 7 2005, 08:08 PM
> *How bout Watt Ave???  It goes from one end of Sacramento, to the other.  Plus their's alot of places to post up at.  Just a thought????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2821748[/snapback]​*


Watt Ave is cool, but you have to decide how far to cruz. You don't want everyone spread out too far.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i KNOW yuba city would make a good cruise spot. cops dont harrase you for no good reason and you can kick it all night long. we've gotten together during the past summers and stayed up till like 3 or 4 in the morning just kicking back and hitting a few switches. good lowrider nights here in the YC with no problem from the cops. 

singlegate you bring up a good point. i think it would be coo to meet up in different towns say like the first saturday of every month. be it YC, woodland, sacramento, lincoln, roseville, chico, etc etc. we all just have to agree so that people actually come out. what do you guys think?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 7 2005, 11:47 PM
> *i KNOW yuba city would make a good cruise spot.  cops dont harrase you for no good reason and you can kick it all night long.  we've gotten together during the past summers and stayed up till like 3 or 4 in the morning just kicking back and hitting a few switches.  good lowrider nights here in the YC with no problem from the cops.
> 
> singlegate you bring up a good point.  i think it would be coo to meet up in different towns say like the first saturday of every month.  be it YC, woodland, sacramento, lincoln, roseville, chico, etc etc.  we all just have to agree so that people actually come out.  what do you guys think?
> [snapback]2822209[/snapback]​*


THAT SOUNDS PRETTY COOL,MEET DIFFERENT PEOPLE.LET OTHER TOWNS,CITIES ACT. KNOW WUZZ UP WITH THE LOW-LOWS.WERE THER JUST TO KICK IT,SHOW OFF THE RIDE HAVEING A GOOD TIME WITH NO INTENSION OF CAUSING TROUBLE OR DOING STUPID STUFF LIKE THOSE TWO IDIOTS BURNING RUBBER UP AT WILLIAM LAND PARK


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm not just talking about Sunday's either. I think Saturday nights work out good because people don't have to go to work the next day. Just a thought.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Damn, I knew I should have went.... :angry: What time was Broadway crackin???I went out there about 6:30 and the cops were chasing everyone out of Willie's. :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

OK, I get the point. Sactown has no love for YC, not even for one fuckin night!  :angry: Only one person who is not from the area responded to my YC suggestion and that was a weak attempt to clown, it's all good though. :uh: Oh and on the bright side, on Monday when I was coming home, I seen Philip's Excursion leaving the Yuba City area. It was jumping on to highway 99 from Garden Highway (our Garden Highway, not the one by the Sac River).  See, I know YC is not too far north for the Sac people.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 7 2005, 11:11 PM
> *Watt Ave is cool, but you have to decide how far to cruz. You don't want everyone spread out too far.
> [snapback]2822087[/snapback]​*


What about west Sac over off west Capitol By Harbor or up by Jefferson?There are some pretty big store paking lots,and lots of fast food Joints.It looks like it would be a cool spot to roll.Im still new to sac so im still learning the areas,but that area looks like it would be cool to take A dip on the weekends.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 9 2005, 06:50 AM
> *What about west Sac over off west Capitol By Harbor or up by Jefferson?There are some pretty big store paking lots,and lots of fast food Joints.It looks like it would be a cool spot to roll.Im still new to sac so im still learning the areas,but that area looks like it would be cool to take A dip on the weekends.
> [snapback]2827677[/snapback]​*


That's my hood and I will tell you right now if you think Sac cops are bad you haven't see anything. West Sac PD is 10 times worse. West Sac PD will try to find anything on anyone just to mess with you.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 9 2005, 09:40 AM
> *That's my hood and I will tell you right now if you think Sac cops are bad you haven't see anything. West Sac PD is 10 times worse. West Sac PD will try to find anything on anyone just to mess with you.
> [snapback]2827774[/snapback]​*


Aight,cross that one out!What about Stockton and Fruitrigde,Between the Kmart parking Lot,The one across the street from it,and the Food source Parking lot,there is all kinds of space to Dip,and kick back.Plus,the Police are always up by Florin anyways.


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

The Watt Ave. suggestion was a good one cuz it spans from north Sac to south sac... There are aolt of stop off points too. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Whats up with Northgate these days?


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

i think the Watt ave was a good idea because it is long but like somebody said you need to say from where to where, if not you would be driving from way past north highlands all the way past the river. when i lived there we would cruise broadway but the cops got bad. then sunrise until the cops got bad. so we just started cruising all over the place, we would see a few people and stop and kick it in a parking lot for a bit. but nothign big enoug for the cops to worry.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I think Watt Ave would be a good spot.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

watt ave is a good spot, but i like the idea of changing locations every week so its fair for the riders from yuba city and other places outside of sacramento


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Where off WATT?By the Mall?By Folsom?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I THINK YUBA CITY WOULD BE A COOL SPOT TO CRUISE IT AND KICK IT,CHICO IS PRETTY COOL TOO,DONT KNOW HOW THE COPS ARE DOWN THERE,BUT HEY GOTTA CHANGE IT EVERY HERE N THERE TO MAKE IT MORE FUN QUE NO


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Somewhere on Watt Ave between Arden and Elkhorn Blvd. should be good. Plenty of spots to post up at. Maybe even try to post up at the old Air Force Base??? There's tons of parking in there.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 8 2005, 11:36 PM
> *OK, I get the point. Sactown has no love for YC, not even for one fuckin night!    :angry: Only one person who is not from the area responded to my YC suggestion and that was a weak attempt to clown, it's all good though.  :uh: Oh and on the bright side, on Monday when I was coming home, I seen Philip's Excursion leaving the Yuba City area. It was jumping on to highway 99 from Garden Highway (our Garden Highway, not the one by the Sac River).   See, I know YC is not too far north for the Sac people.
> [snapback]2827208[/snapback]​*


If you were to organize something, I think most riders would come out there. I would make the trip just to eat at Sonic Burger....LOL!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 9 2005, 10:25 AM
> *Whats up with Northgate these days?
> [snapback]2828093[/snapback]​*


Actually its perfect... there is hardly no cops there... trust me... and their is  a couple of taco trucks to get your grubb on...... :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 9 2005, 05:07 PM
> *If you were to organize something, I think most riders would come out there.  I would make the trip just to eat at Sonic Burger....LOL!!
> [snapback]2829506[/snapback]​*


I THINK THAT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA  WE SHOULD TALK ABOUT IT AND SEE IF WE CAN COME UP WITH SOMETHING,IM SURE WE CAN BUT TO PICK OUT WHAT SPOT? :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 9 2005, 06:36 PM
> *Actually its perfect... there is hardly no cops there... trust me... and their is  a couple of taco trucks to get your grubb on...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2829932[/snapback]​*


That's what I'm thinking. kick back and eat a few tacos during the cruise.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 9 2005, 04:36 PM
> *Actually its perfect... there is hardly no cops there... trust me... and their is  a couple of taco trucks to get your grubb on...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2829932[/snapback]​*


MMMMM, taco truck at ricos pizza parking lot........... :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Back in the day they had a couple of cruzies on Northgate. It got shut down quick. Remember their is a difference in law enforement. One is PD and the other is Sherriff. You see when we roll florin the sherriff's don't trip has much. Watt Ave is Sac county which means sherriff's patrol that area. Northgate is PD and remember they have a station on Del Paso. They would shut it down real quick.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 9 2005, 08:24 PM
> *Back in the day they had a couple of cruzies on Northgate. It got shut down quick. Remember their is a difference in law enforement. One is PD and the other is Sherriff. You see when we roll florin the sherriff's don't trip has much. Watt Ave is Sac county which means sherriff's patrol that area. Northgate is PD and remember they have a station on Del Paso. They would shut it down real quick.
> [snapback]2830789[/snapback]​*


yeah northgate would be a good spot if we kick it ali's shop house of detail thats private property. i was told by aclu from frisco if we got ticketed we can do a class action suit on the police.as long as we are on ali's property.and about west sac 64 rag aint bullshitting i wasn't even in a lowrider and i was told we did'nt belong on this side.i have relatives in west sac but you got to crazy to try and cruise in west sac.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 9 2005, 06:25 PM
> *Whats up with Northgate these days?
> [snapback]2828093[/snapback]​*


Northgate would be nice, all I have to do is walk down the street.... :biggrin: There are cops out but it depends, it changes from time to time. It's worth a try!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 9 2005, 09:36 PM
> *Actually its perfect... there is hardly no cops there... trust me... and their is  a couple of taco trucks to get your grubb on...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2829932[/snapback]​*


i think thats where robert likes going afterwards, everytime we hit up a show in the sac town area before heading back home  .


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i had fun and i also had fun rideing in Marks 66


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 9 2005, 06:06 PM
> *That's what I'm thinking.  kick back and eat a few tacos during the cruise.
> [snapback]2830042[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 9 2005, 10:51 PM
> *yeah northgate would be a good spot if we kick it ali's shop house of detail thats private property. i was told by aclu from frisco if we got ticketed we can do  a class action suit on the police.as long as we are on ali's property.and about west sac 64 rag aint bullshitting i wasn't even in a lowrider and i was told we did'nt belong on this side.i have relatives in west sac but you got to crazy to try and cruise in west sac.
> [snapback]2831067[/snapback]​*



Yes....and the taco trucks are rigt next door...yum...yum.. tacos... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 9 2005, 07:04 PM
> *MMMMM, taco truck at ricos pizza parking lot........... :worship:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2830260[/snapback]​*



Thats the one....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm down for whatever. We could try Northgate and if it gets hot it's on for Watt next time.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 10 2005, 10:22 AM
> *I'm down for whatever.  We could try Northgate and if it gets hot it's on for Watt next time.
> [snapback]2832876[/snapback]​*



That sounds like a good idea...there is also a parking lot there on northgate, that we have kicked it and had no problem..its the parking lot where the new 99 cent store is at. The parking lot is huge...its on El Camino and Northgate...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

The Rainbow foods parking lot on florin and power inn was a cool spot too. The sheriffs even told us that we could kick it there on the weekends................. :thumbsup:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 14 2005, 06:43 PM
> *The Rainbow foods parking lot on florin and power inn was a cool spot too. The sheriffs even told us that we could kick it there on the weekends................. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2850903[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsac-broderick (Mar 18, 2005)

man west sac pd is fucc'n with everyone now i have been getting pulled over like 5-6 times a week just for "looking suspicious" really i think its just they wanna fuc with who ever they can they must be bored and they r taking this shit way too serious with these new houses going in at the light house i think those houses are the worst thing that happened to the hood in a long time. broderick or any part of west sac just aint the place to mobb around in no more it used to be coo when the pd was laid back in like 96' or 97'


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsac-broderick_@Mar 18 2005, 12:35 AM
> *man west sac pd is fucc'n with everyone now i have been getting pulled over like 5-6 times a week just for "looking suspicious" really i think its just they wanna fuc with who ever they can they must be bored and they r taking this shit way too serious with these new houses going in at the light house i think those houses are the worst thing that happened to the hood in a long time. broderick or any part of west sac just aint the place to mobb around in no more it used to be coo when the pd was laid back in like 96' or 97'
> [snapback]2867116[/snapback]​*



Who's this? What you driving?


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

So, what's up with Northgate...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 7 2005, 04:14 PM
> *That's what I put in plain bold letters, why all the confusion :dunno: . I don't know how to make it more clear. At least here the cops arent on you like flies on shit, unlike Sac PD. Back before you knew you liked lowriders, you should have seen the 2 different cruise spots here. First one was back in the late 80's, early 90's in Marysville's main drag (Marysville is just across the river from here). then came the one here in Yuba City by CJ's and the bowling alley, that was in the early to mid 90's. I just threw Yuba City in there half way fucking around and halfway serious. If everybody truly wants to meet at different places, Yuba City is definately do-able for at least one night. If my beater can make it to down to Sac all the time, I'm sure people from out of town can make it up here. Bottom line, it's not up to me, I guess some people like the drama of being harrassed a little bit extra by the cops, I don't.  :uh:
> [snapback]2820703[/snapback]​*


THE ONLY COPS IN YOUR TOWN ARE SHERIFF TAYLOR AND DEPUTY BARNIE FIFE *




















STAY OUT OF TOWNS WHERE WESTERN FEED SUPPLIES ARE THE HANG OUTS :roflmao: :biggrin:*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 20 2005, 09:09 PM
> *THE ONLY COPS IN YOUR TOWN ARE SHERIFF TAYLOR AND DEPUTY BARNIE FIFE
> STAY OUT OF TOWNS WHERE  WESTERN FEED SUPPLIES ARE THE HANG OUTS :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2879223[/snapback]​*


*
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak:

Rasco P. Coltrane and Enus won't mess with you, I'm tight with Boss Hogg :uh: If they do mess with you you can go down the backroads and lose them there, just jump over the river on the bridge that is under construction and you should be scott free. :uh: :uh:*


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 15 2005, 02:43 PM
> *The Rainbow foods parking lot on florin and power inn was a cool spot too. The sheriffs even told us that we could kick it there on the weekends................. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2850903[/snapback]​*


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 21 2005, 01:09 AM
> *THE ONLY COPS IN YOUR TOWN ARE SHERIFF TAYLOR AND DEPUTY BARNIE FIFE
> [snapback]2879223[/snapback]​*


which is why it would make the perfect town to fill with lowriders and make a cruise night out of  :biggrin: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 21 2005, 11:30 PM
> *which is why it would make the perfect town to fill with lowriders and make a cruise night out of    :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2886287[/snapback]​*


I just think it's funny how someone has to come up with a new screen name to hide behind to talk shit about my suggestion which was just that, a "suggestion". I don't understand that. :uh: :dunno:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 22 2005, 06:39 AM
> *I just think it's funny how someone has to come up with a new screen name to hide behind to talk shit about my suggestion which was just that, a "suggestion". I don't understand that.  :uh:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2887549[/snapback]​*


  KEEP YOUR SUGGESTIONS TO YOURSELF AND YOUR POSSIE BO DUKE , LUKE DUKE AND UNCLE JESSIE .DONT EVER EVER INSULT REAL RIDERS WITH YOUR SUGGESTIONS OF CRUISING YUBA CITY. HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?? I WAS ROLLING DEEP IN YUBA CITY !! :biggrin: COME ON YUBA CITY, SERIOUSLY! :angry: !!IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't have a problem with going to Yuba City. But if you guys want to have something their you need to give up a date and time and start handing out flyers to all the riders in the area. I don't think alot of the real riders from Sac will have a problem going out their either. Remember it's all about supporting each other. If you can go to a carshow in Woodland. Yuba City is not that much further.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 22 2005, 09:53 PM
> *KEEP YOUR SUGGESTIONS TO YOURSELF  AND YOUR  POSSIE BO DUKE , LUKE DUKE AND UNCLE JESSIE .DONT EVER    EVER  INSULT REAL RIDERS WITH YOUR SUGGESTIONS OF CRUISING YUBA CITY.  HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND??  I WAS ROLLING DEEP IN YUBA CITY !!  :biggrin:    COME ON    YUBA CITY,  SERIOUSLY!  :angry:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                !!IF IT  AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP!!
> [snapback]2891579[/snapback]​*


I THINK YUBA CITY WOULD BE A FIRME SPOT TO KICK IT AND SHOW OFF THE RIDES,TRUE THERE ISN'T MUCH THERE...YET  BUT THERE IS PLENTY OF OPEN SPACES WERE WE CAN PARK AND MAYBE NOSE UP TO A HOP :biggrin: WE MAYBE SMALL BUT WE RIDE AS IF WE WERE BIG WITH PRIDE AND REPRESENT  THATS MY OPINION AND THE WAY I SEE IT ON MY PART


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 23 2005, 12:23 AM
> *I THINK YUBA CITY WOULD BE A FIRME SPOT TO KICK IT AND SHOW OFF THE RIDES,TRUE THERE ISN'T MUCH THERE...YET  BUT THERE IS PLENTY OF OPEN SPACES WERE WE CAN PARK AND MAYBE NOSE UP TO A HOP :biggrin: WE MAYBE SMALL BUT WE RIDE AS IF WE WERE BIG WITH PRIDE AND REPRESENT  THATS MY OPINION AND THE WAY I SEE IT ON MY PART
> [snapback]2892436[/snapback]​*


Don't even waste your time on this clown's comments.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 23 2005, 08:20 AM
> *Don't even waste your time on this clown's comments.
> [snapback]2893263[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 23 2005, 08:20 AM
> *Don't even waste your time on this clown's comments.
> [snapback]2893263[/snapback]​*


yOU KNOW,i CAN SEE YALL IS SERIOUS ABOUT rolling in Yuba city.Why dont you and your club members hook up with another club in Sac,and set a date for a BBQ at a park out there.Then after the BBQ,everyone rolls out to the strip.
You have to find a way to get people out there FIRST to prove its worth the drive.Believe me,if the posibility of Dippin withOUT getting fucked with is as good as you say it is,people WILL start to come.
just my .02


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 23 2005, 04:10 PM
> *yOU KNOW,i CAN SEE YALL IS SERIOUS ABOUT rolling in Yuba city.Why dont you and your club members hook up with another club in Sac,and set a date for a BBQ at a park out there.Then after the BBQ,everyone rolls out to the strip.
> You have to find a way to get people out there FIRST to prove its worth the drive.Believe me,if the posibility of Dippin withOUT getting fucked with is as good as you say it is,people WILL start to come.
> just my .02
> [snapback]2895777[/snapback]​*


YOU HAVE A POINT THERE PASTA :biggrin: WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER AND COME UP WITH SOMETHING


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 22 2005, 09:53 PM
> *KEEP YOUR SUGGESTIONS TO YOURSELF  AND YOUR  POSSIE BO DUKE , LUKE DUKE AND UNCLE JESSIE .DONT EVER    EVER  INSULT REAL RIDERS WITH YOUR SUGGESTIONS OF CRUISING YUBA CITY.   HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND??  I WAS ROLLING DEEP IN YUBA CITY !!  :biggrin:     COME ON     YUBA CITY,  SERIOUSLY!   :angry:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                !!IF IT  AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP!!
> [snapback]2891579[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 23 2005, 05:03 PM
> *YOU HAVE A POINT THERE PASTA :biggrin: WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER AND COME UP WITH SOMETHING
> [snapback]2895954[/snapback]​*


PASTA?!?!
Your always thinking about food!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 23 2005, 05:23 PM
> *PASTA?!?!
> Your always thinking about food!!
> [snapback]2896055[/snapback]​*


MY BAD :biggrin: I MEAN PSTA,TYPING A LIL TOO FAST :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79+Mar 23 2005, 03:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 
You see vic, you are easy to mess with. You also bring it to yourself. :biggrin: 
PSTA, what up!
Anyway, as far as a cruise up here, someone has something in the works already. I just haven't heard anything lately. I guess we will see what happens. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 23 2005, 03:10 PM
> *yOU KNOW,i CAN SEE YALL IS SERIOUS ABOUT rolling in Yuba city.Why dont you and your club members hook up with another club in Sac,and set a date for a BBQ at a park out there.Then after the BBQ,everyone rolls out to the strip.
> You have to find a way to get people out there FIRST to prove its worth the drive.Believe me,if the posibility of Dippin withOUT getting fucked with is as good as you say it is,people WILL start to come.
> just my .02
> [snapback]2895777[/snapback]​*


I was gonna post up earlier when you were on. First of all, wassup, bro? Second of all, we kinda have talked about it a little bit. It will be brough up at our next meeting and see what happens. No point on arguing it out with someone I don't know on here. If it happens, there will be a post about it in here.  How's that Caddy coming along??


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 22 2005, 09:06 PM
> *I don't have a problem with going to Yuba City. But if you guys want to have something their you need to give up a date and time and start handing out flyers to all the riders in the area. I don't think alot of the real riders from Sac will have a problem going out their either. Remember it's all about supporting each other. If you can go to a carshow in Woodland. Yuba City is not that much further.
> [snapback]2891669[/snapback]​*


Sup, Raj? See my post above.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 23 2005, 08:07 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You see vic, you are easy to mess with. You also bring it to yourself. :biggrin:
> PSTA, what up!
> ...


YOU DONT GET IT MY FRIEND,I'LL TELL YOU LATER THERES ONLY ONE PERSON THAT KNOWS AND HE MIGHT TELL YOU


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 23 2005, 07:50 PM
> *Hey robert,I did that on purpose,because I try to figure what his screen name means and edgar told me what some of it stands for and I just said the hell with  it kinda spells pasta :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh: ai Roberto :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2896923[/snapback]​*


 :nono: Hmm, funny, I heard you say it first. Persoanlly I think Psta should be P.S.T.A = Play Station Two Addict :biggrin: :ugh: What does Psta stand for?? :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 23 2005, 08:54 PM
> *:nono: Hmm, funny, I heard you say it first. Persoanlly I think Psta should be P.S.T.A = Play Station Two Addict  :biggrin:  :ugh: What does Psta stand for??  :dunno:
> [snapback]2896964[/snapback]​*


I DIDNT SAY YOU SAID IT MY FRIEND READ IT AGAIN...WELL YOU CANT BECAUSE I CHANGED IT,BUT LOOK AT WHERE YOU QUOTED ME :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey vic, don't say you don't always think about food because you don't want me to bring up the cake thing that happened sunday. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 23 2005, 08:05 PM
> *Hey vic, don't say you don't always think about food because you don't want me to bring up the cake thing that happened sunday. :biggrin:  :uh:
> [snapback]2897015[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Me the old lady were cracking up about that a few days ago.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79+Mar 23 2005, 07:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

I guess no one wants to cruise Northgate....  Oh well, I'm down to ride to Yuba City, even though I've never been there. I won't get shot will I??? j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't think anyone will mind hitting Northgate. Remember we have all summer ride. We as riders just have to keep changing up the spot every weekend.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 24 2005, 05:59 AM
> *I don't think anyone will mind hitting Northgate. Remember we have all summer ride. We as riders just have to keep changing up the spot every weekend.
> [snapback]2897659[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I hear you on that bro, it seems like everytime Miller Park gets packed the cops are always there to kick us out or pull someone over. If we move it around it might give us a chance to kick back without being harassed. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 23 2005, 09:18 PM
> *OK, so explain what you mean to say here in proper English language grammer... :uh: Especially the highlighted part
> [snapback]2897094[/snapback]​*


YOU SAID HIS SCREEN NAME STANDS FOR WHERE HES FROM OR WHAT TEAM HE GOES FOR AND THE REST I FORGOT :biggrin: THEN I SAID ITS KINDA SPELLS LIKE PASTA :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 23 2005, 10:15 PM
> *YOU SAID HIS SCREEN NAME STANDS FOR WHERE HES FROM OR WHAT TEAM HE GOES FOR AND THE REST I FORGOT :biggrin: THEN I SAID ITS KINDA SPELLS LIKE PASTA :biggrin:
> [snapback]2897775[/snapback]​*


Sorry, bro, that wasn't me.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Mar 23 2005, 09:36 PM
> *I guess no one wants to cruise Northgate....     Oh well, I'm down to ride to Yuba City, even though I've never been there.  I won't get shot will I??? j/k :biggrin:
> [snapback]2897494[/snapback]​*


I'm down to cruise anywhere in Sac.  And no one here in Yuba City should mess with you.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 23 2005, 11:22 PM
> *Sorry, bro, that wasn't me.
> [snapback]2897821[/snapback]​*


BASICALLY YOU DIDNT SAY HIS NAME SOUNDED LIKE PASTA I DID,WHICH IN FACT IT DOES IN ABRIVIATION WISE,IF YOU LOOK AND THINK ABOUT IT BUT IT WAS JUST A JOKE NOTHING SERIOUSE  NOW I HOPE THIS EXPLAINS THINGS MORE CLEARLY :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 23 2005, 08:03 PM
> *YOU HAVE A POINT THERE PASTA :biggrin: WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER AND COME UP WITH SOMETHING
> [snapback]2895954[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: :twak: 

victor, i think i like you better cuando no dices nada.

we have a meeting the first saturday of every month. i was going to bring it up at our last meeting this past weekend but forgot to. i already talked to my brother and hes down to make fliers for us (he's an art major...). i will be bringing it up at our next meeting here next month and i will have a definate date and fliers printed out for you guys. i'll keep you posted.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 24 2005, 12:49 AM
> *:scrutinize:  :twak:
> 
> victor, i think i like you better cuando no dices nada.
> ...


AI LEONI :uh: THIS IS ALL GOOD N FUN,DAMN BRO YOU DONT SEE ME HERE TALKING ALL KINDS OF SMACK,LIKE IF I WAS GOING TO KICK SOMEONES ASS OR SOMETHING :uh: AND AS FAR AS YOU LIKE ME WHEN I DONT SAY NADA ''DIDO'' AND IN CASE YOU DONT UNDERSTAND MY LIL FRIEND JUST SHHHHHHHHHH :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY LEO PARA VEAS QUE I'M NOT SUCH A BAD GUY,ONCE WE GET NICE WEATHER I'LL INVITE ALL YOU GUYS TO MY PAD FOR A BBQ,AND WE CAN STAND IN FRONT OF THE MONTE IN THE WORKS WHILE DRINKING OUR SHASTA SODAS :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 23 2005, 08:47 PM
> *I was gonna post up earlier when you were on. First of all, wassup, bro? Second of all, we kinda have talked about it a little bit. It will be brough up at our next meeting and see what happens. No point on arguing it out with someone I don't know on here. If it happens, there will be a post about it in here.   How's that Caddy coming along??
> [snapback]2896900[/snapback]​*


the Caddy is coming along COOL,its just getting it back together now,and Alberto is still working on the mural!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 24 2005, 12:33 AM
> *HEY LEO PARA VEAS QUE I'M NOT SUCH A BAD GUY,ONCE WE GET NICE WEATHER I'LL INVITE ALL YOU GUYS TO MY PAD FOR A BBQ,AND WE CAN STAND IN FRONT OF THE MONTE IN THE WORKS WHILE DRINKING OUR SHASTA SODAS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2898336[/snapback]​*


THAT'S WRONG!!! I'LL BE IN L.A. THIS WEEKEND!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2005, 06:39 AM
> *the Caddy is coming along COOL,its just getting it back together now,and Alberto is still working on the mural!
> [snapback]2898850[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup: Is that Alberto from Visalia??


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 24 2005, 08:47 AM
> *THAT'S WRONG!!! I'LL BE IN L.A. THIS WEEKEND!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]2899014[/snapback]​*


BRO,I SAID WHEN THE WEATHER GETS NICE,IT DOESNT MEAN THIS WEEKEND,ALTHOUGH WITH YOU AND LEO GONE ILL PROBABLY SPEND LESS MONEY :biggrin: LEO SURE CAN EAT...BUT THEN SCOTT WILL BE THERE SO I GUESS I WILL STILL END UP SPENDING THE SAME


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 24 2005, 08:48 AM
> *  :thumbsup: Is that Alberto from Visalia??
> [snapback]2899018[/snapback]​*


Ya know it!


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

WHAT'S NEXT WILLIAMS, LIVE OAK, COLUSA, KNIGHTS LANDING, CORNNING?
YOUR THE CLOWN RIDING ON DIRTY WHITE (YELLOW)WALLS.
STAY OF THE DIRT ROADS :biggrin: 


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DON'T RAISE IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC@Mar 23 2005, 06:20 AM
Don't even waste your time on this clown's comments.
[snapback]2893263[/snapback]​

Click to expand...

 :thumbsup:*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 24 2005, 10:44 PM
> *WHAT'S NEXT WILLIAMS, LIVE OAK, COLUSA, KNIGHTS LANDING, CORNNING?
> YOUR THE CLOWN RIDING ON DIRTY WHITE (YELLOW)WALLS.
> STAY OF THE DIRT ROADS :biggrin:
> ...


*
HAHAHA,MAN YOUR FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU MY FRIEND BUT MY WHITE WALLS ALWAYS STAY WHITE,AND HAVE MY RIMS SHINNY AND CLEAN :biggrin: I SEE NO ONE ON HERE HAVING A PROBLEM WITH A GET TOGETHER IN YC. :dunno: BUT YOU :uh:*


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 25 2005, 01:44 AM
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DON'T RAISE IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2903220[/snapback]​*


*

calm down there snoop.*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 25 2005, 12:04 AM
> *calm down there snoop.
> [snapback]2903631[/snapback]​*


verdad que si :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 24 2005, 10:44 PM
> *WHAT'S NEXT WILLIAMS, LIVE OAK, COLUSA, KNIGHTS LANDING, CORNNING?
> YOUR THE CLOWN RIDING ON DIRTY WHITE (YELLOW)WALLS.
> STAY OF THE DIRT ROADS :biggrin:
> ...


*
HEY BRO IF YOUR GOING TO WOODLAND SHOW,WHY YOU CLOWNING ON YC.??? :dunno: IF BOTH CITIES ARE LIKE ALMOST THE SAME SIZE :uh:*


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 24 2005, 09:44 PM
> *HAHAHA,MAN YOUR FUNNY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU MY FRIEND BUT MY WHITE WALLS ALWAYS STAY WHITE,AND HAVE MY RIMS SHINNY AND CLEAN :biggrin: I SEE NO ONE ON HERE HAVING A PROBLEM WITH A GET TOGETHER IN YC. :dunno: BUT YOU :uh:
> [snapback]2903565[/snapback]​*


*IT'S A HICK TOWN :biggrin:*


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 24 2005, 10:04 PM
> *calm down there snoop.
> [snapback]2903631[/snapback]​*


*BEFORE YOU START TALKING SHIT LOOSE THE FAT WHITE WALLS :biggrin:*


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 23 2005, 08:59 PM
> *I don't think anyone will mind hitting Northgate. Remember we have all summer ride. We as riders just have to keep changing up the spot every weekend.
> [snapback]2897659[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 26 2005, 12:31 AM
> *IT'S A HICK TOWN  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2908217[/snapback]​*


*
I DONT KNOW BRO,I SURE SEE ALOT OF RAZA OUT HERE :biggrin:*


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 24 2005, 11:04 PM
> *calm down there snoop.
> [snapback]2903631[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 26 2005, 03:40 AM
> *BEFORE YOU START TALKING SHIT LOOSE THE FAT WHITE WALLS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2908238[/snapback]​*


*

its all a matter of opinion; me, i've always liked big pearly whites :biggrin: :thumbsup: .*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2005, 04:23 PM
> *Ya know it!
> [snapback]2901548[/snapback]​*


  He does some good ass work! :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 24 2005, 09:44 PM
> *WHAT'S NEXT WILLIAMS, LIVE OAK, COLUSA, KNIGHTS LANDING, CORNNING?
> YOUR THE CLOWN RIDING ON DIRTY WHITE (YELLOW)WALLS.
> STAY OF THE DIRT ROADS :biggrin:
> ...


*
The only dirt on my white walls is from rolling on 3 on shit talking no-car-having idiots like you. :uh:*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 25 2005, 11:31 PM
> *IT'S A HICK TOWN  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2908217[/snapback]​*


Huh, that's funny. IP address check on you comes back to Dulles, Virginia. Is that any less of a hick town?? Stop living off the past. OK, I give that to you, you once lived here in Northern Cali (good for you) you now live clear across the country in Virgina :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Give it up already. Your IP address does not lie, and you are out of *Dulles, Virginia* which is clear across the country. Give it up and get a life instead of living in the past and getting into West Coast affairs. :uh: :twak:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 24 2005, 11:04 PM
> *calm down there snoop.
> [snapback]2903631[/snapback]​*


Funny thing is Snoop owns a drop top yellow lifted Pontiac Lemans or GTO. Explain that one to me. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 25 2005, 11:40 PM
> *BEFORE YOU START TALKING SHIT LOOSE THE FAT WHITE WALLS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2908238[/snapback]​*


*
You know what, do s all a favor and post up some pics of what you roll since you like to give advice on how to make rides better. Let's see some pics, cause you're looking more and more like a joke on here and no one seems to know you or at least they're not vouching for you. :thumbsdown: Post them or shut up already, Dulles Virginia. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 29 2005, 12:11 AM
> *its all a matter of opinion; me, i've always liked big pearly whites  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2922184[/snapback]​*


I roll both. And dirty according to the guy from Dulles, Virginia (ex-916rider). :uh:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 28 2005, 11:39 PM
> *You know what, do s all a favor and post up some pics of what you roll since you like to give advice on how to make rides better. Let's see some pics, cause you're looking more and more like a joke on here and no one seems to know you or at least they're not vouching for you.  :thumbsdown: Post them or shut up already, Dulles Virginia.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2922283[/snapback]​*


 ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHAT THE HELL KINDA CAR IS THAT ? CAUSE YOU MUST BE THE ONLY FOOL TO ROLL ONE AND DONT TELL ME YOUR PROUD OF IT ,ADVICE I'LL GIVE YOU ADVICE GET A REAL CAR,CAUSE THAT SHIT IS GARBAGE .DULLES VIRGINIA WHERE THE FUCK IS THAT AT? AND DONT TELL ME YOU WANT TO CRUISE THERE TOO, YOUR A FOOL  AND IF YOU LIKE FAT WHITE WALLS AT LEAST KEEP THEM CLEAN,MY BAD YOUR FROM YUBA CITY :biggrin: STAY OFF DIRT ROADS!!!!!  " IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP"


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 28 2005, 11:39 PM
> *You know what, do s all a favor and post up some pics of what you roll since you like to give advice on how to make rides better. Let's see some pics, cause you're looking more and more like a joke on here and no one seems to know you or at least they're not vouching for you.  :thumbsdown: Post them or shut up already, Dulles Virginia.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2922283[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :scrutinize:  :dunno:  :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 29 2005, 07:39 PM
> *ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHAT THE HELL KINDA CAR IS THAT ? CAUSE YOU MUST BE THE ONLY FOOL TO ROLL ONE AND DONT TELL ME YOUR PROUD OF IT ,ADVICE I'LL GIVE YOU ADVICE GET A REAL CAR,CAUSE THAT SHIT IS GARBAGE .DULLES VIRGINIA WHERE THE FUCK IS THAT AT? AND DONT TELL ME YOU WANT TO CRUISE THERE TOO, YOUR A FOOL  AND IF YOU LIKE FAT  WHITE WALLS AT LEAST KEEP THEM CLEAN,MY BAD YOUR FROM YUBA CITY  :biggrin: STAY OFF  DIRT ROADS!!!!!  " IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE  IT  UP"
> [snapback]2925936[/snapback]​*


Read my signature, I have 2 Chevys and the Pontiac. I've posted them up here shitloads of times. Again, *post up your ride or shut up already!* You're making yourself look stupid online and you're getting annoying already. You're not even funny anymore. You bored over there clear across in Dulles, Virginia?? :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 29 2005, 07:39 PM
> *ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHAT THE HELL KINDA CAR IS THAT ? CAUSE YOU MUST BE THE ONLY FOOL TO ROLL ONE AND DONT TELL ME YOUR PROUD OF IT ,ADVICE I'LL GIVE YOU ADVICE GET A REAL CAR,CAUSE THAT SHIT IS GARBAGE .DULLES VIRGINIA WHERE THE FUCK IS THAT AT? AND DONT TELL ME YOU WANT TO CRUISE THERE TOO, YOUR A FOOL  AND IF YOU LIKE FAT  WHITE WALLS AT LEAST KEEP THEM CLEAN,MY BAD YOUR FROM YUBA CITY  :biggrin: STAY OFF  DIRT ROADS!!!!!  " IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE  IT  UP"
> [snapback]2925936[/snapback]​*


Oh and it's a 1977 Pontiac Bonneville (just like it says on my signature below, can you even read??) I am not the only one that rolls one, I've seen about maybe another 3 of them. The most noticable one is John Ponce's '79 Bonneville "The Mad Engraver" and John(?) Cantrell's '79 Bonneville which he had when he rolled with Frisco's finest. As far as being proud of it, well in a way I am since it is the first car I have ever owned and don't plan on getting rid of it. I'm just gonna put it away for a while. Now, can you post a few pics of your ride so I can see how bad ass it it?? :uh: Oh and can you get off the whole "dirt roads" theme since you live clear out in Dulles, Virginia? Do you want me to go out and take some pics of pavement on the roads here in Yuba City as well?? :dunno: :uh: Post some pics of your car already!! As a matter of fact, post whatever you got, car, truck, bike, model car, shoes, I dont give a shit, just post something already otherwise shut up!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 10:17 PM
> *Read my signature, I have 2 Chevys and the Pontiac. I've posted them up here shitloads of times. Again, post up your ride or shut up already! You're making yourself look stupid online and you're getting annoying already. You're not even funny anymore. You bored over there clear across in Dulles, Virginia?? :uh:
> [snapback]2926395[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, I have been to virginia and it is a cool place to be. Quantico was the best marine base I have seen.

Next to 29 palms of course. :biggrin: :rofl: j/k about 29 palms.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WHATSUP EVERYONE ANYONE RIDING TO SAN BERDOO NEXT WEEKEND?? GONNA BE TIGHT AS FUCK..


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 29 2005, 08:39 PM
> *ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHAT THE HELL KINDA CAR IS THAT ? CAUSE YOU MUST BE THE ONLY FOOL TO ROLL ONE AND DONT TELL ME YOUR PROUD OF IT ,ADVICE I'LL GIVE YOU ADVICE GET A REAL CAR,CAUSE THAT SHIT IS GARBAGE .DULLES VIRGINIA WHERE THE FUCK IS THAT AT? AND DONT TELL ME YOU WANT TO CRUISE THERE TOO, YOUR A FOOL  AND IF YOU LIKE FAT  WHITE WALLS AT LEAST KEEP THEM CLEAN,MY BAD YOUR FROM YUBA CITY  :biggrin: STAY OFF  DIRT ROADS!!!!!  " IF IT AINT A CHEVY DONT RAISE  IT  UP"
> [snapback]2925936[/snapback]​*


JUST SHUT UP...IDIOT :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 08:30 PM
> *Oh and it's a 1977 Pontiac Bonneville (just like it says on my signature below, can you even read??) I am not the only one that rolls one, I've seen about maybe another 3 of them. The most noticable one is John Ponce's '79 Bonneville "The Mad Engraver" and John(?) Cantrell's '79 Bonneville which he had when he rolled with Frisco's finest. As far as being proud of it, well in a way I am since it is the first car I have ever owned and don't plan on getting rid of it. I'm just gonna put it away for a while. Now, can you post a few pics of your ride so I can see how bad ass it it??  :uh: Oh and can you get off the whole "dirt roads" theme since you live clear out in Dulles, Virginia? Do you want me to go out and take some pics of pavement on the roads here in Yuba City as well??  :dunno:  :uh: Post some pics of your car already!! As a matter of fact, post whatever you got, car, truck, bike, model car, shoes, I dont give a shit, just post something already otherwise shut up!
> [snapback]2926455[/snapback]​*


77 PONTIAC BONNEVILLE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS FOOL SAID A 77 PONTIAC BONNEVILLE :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
YOU GOTTA LIVE IN YUBA CITY, TOOK YOU ALL THAT TIME TO TAKE PICTURES OF YOUR NIEGHBORS RIMS, YOU DON'T HAVE TO TRY TO IMPRESS ME YOU FOOL 
POST SOME PICTURES OF THE (RAD) BONNEVILLE
STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS
"IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DON'T RAISE IT UP"


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

MAD ENGRAVER IS A 79 BONNEVILLE THAT IS SHOW QUALITY LOWRIDER AND YOUR GARBAGE ASS CAR IS A 77 .
JUST PARK YOUR CAR IN YOUR FRONT YARD LIKE ALL YUBA CITY FOLKS DO AND LET THE CHICKENS,RATS,DOGS,CATS,AND ALL OTHER FARM ANIMALS THAT YOU HAVE IN YOUR TOWN
"STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS"
"IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DON'T RAISE IT UP"


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Oh and it's a 1977 Pontiac Bonneville (just like it says on my signature below, can you even read??) I am not the only one that rolls one, I've seen about maybe another 3 of them. The most noticable one is John Ponce's '79 Bonneville "The Mad Engraver" and John(?) Cantrell's '79 Bonneville which he had when he rolled with Frisco's finest. As far as being proud of it, well in a way I am since it is the first car I have ever owned and don't plan on getting rid of it. I'm just gonna put it away for a while. Now, can you post a few pics of your ride so I can see how bad ass it it??  :uh: Oh and can you get off the whole "dirt roads" theme since you live clear out in Dulles, Virginia? Do you want me to go out and take some pics of pavement on the roads here in Yuba City as well??  :dunno:  :uh: Post some pics of your car already!! As a matter of fact, post whatever you got, car, truck, bike, model car, shoes, I dont give a shit, just post something already otherwise shut up!
> [snapback]2926455[/snapback]​*


CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THAT CREAM COLORED BONNIE THAT CAME OUT IN STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 30 2005, 12:03 AM
> *MAD ENGRAVER IS A 79 BONNEVILLE THAT IS SHOW QUALITY LOWRIDER AND YOUR GARBAGE ASS CAR IS A 77 .
> JUST PARK YOUR CAR IN YOUR FRONT YARD LIKE ALL YUBA CITY FOLKS DO AND LET THE CHICKENS,RATS,DOGS,CATS,AND ALL OTHER FARM ANIMALS THAT YOU HAVE IN YOUR TOWN
> "STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS"
> ...


I DONT KNOW BRO. BUT I DONT HAVE ANY FARM ANIMALS IN MY YARD OR AROUND MY NIEGHBROHOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 30 2005, 03:03 AM
> *MAD ENGRAVER IS A 79 BONNEVILLE THAT IS SHOW QUALITY LOWRIDER AND YOUR GARBAGE ASS CAR IS A 77 .
> JUST PARK YOUR CAR IN YOUR FRONT YARD LIKE ALL YUBA CITY FOLKS DO AND LET THE CHICKENS,RATS,DOGS,CATS,AND ALL OTHER FARM ANIMALS THAT YOU HAVE IN YOUR TOWN
> "STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS"
> ...


sound like you have a lot of hate built up in there buddy. you should see a doctor  .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 29 2005, 11:03 PM
> *MAD ENGRAVER IS A 79 BONNEVILLE THAT IS SHOW QUALITY LOWRIDER AND YOUR GARBAGE ASS CAR IS A 77 .
> JUST PARK YOUR CAR IN YOUR FRONT YARD LIKE ALL YUBA CITY FOLKS DO AND LET THE CHICKENS,RATS,DOGS,CATS,AND ALL OTHER FARM ANIMALS THAT YOU HAVE IN YOUR TOWN
> "STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS"
> ...


Still haven't seen your ride posted up here, Dulles, Virginia :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Get a life. :twak:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 11:15 PM
> *Still haven't seen your ride posted up here, Dulles, Virginia  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Get a life.  :twak:
> [snapback]2927079[/snapback]​*


You got that comic strip of the first lowrider...the one with the horse with short legs :rofl: I want it for My Webpage


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 30 2005, 01:15 AM
> *Still haven't seen your ride posted up here, Dulles, Virginia  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Get a life.  :twak:
> [snapback]2927079[/snapback]​*


YAHH BUDDY :biggrin: HES PROBABLY LIKE A NAPOLEAN DYNAMITE :biggrin: TRYING TO FIND A DATE FOR THE DANCE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Mar 30 2005, 12:17 AM
> *You got that comic strip of the first lowrider...the one with the horse with short legs  :rofl: I want it for My Webpage
> [snapback]2927086[/snapback]​*


You mean this one??








That's the only one I have of it.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thats the one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks homie!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Mar 30 2005, 12:44 AM
> *Thats the one  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thanks homie!!!
> [snapback]2927181[/snapback]​*


No problem, bro.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 11:46 PM
> *No problem, bro.
> [snapback]2927191[/snapback]​*


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

whats suppening lardo?


----------



## STR8TDIPPIN88 (Mar 30, 2005)

WHY WHEN I TELL PEOPLE IM ITALIAN THEY ARE LIKE OMG STAY AWAY FROM HIM ??? I DONT UNDASTAND THAT!?!?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8TDIPPIN88_@Mar 30 2005, 01:44 AM
> *WHY WHEN I TELL PEOPLE IM ITALIAN THEY ARE LIKE OMG STAY AWAY FROM HIM ??? I DONT UNDASTAND THAT!?!?
> [snapback]2927289[/snapback]​*


Shit!!! you tell me your Italian and I say when can I come over for dinner


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 29 2005, 09:47 PM
> *WHATSUP EVERYONE ANYONE RIDING TO SAN BERDOO NEXT WEEKEND?? GONNA BE TIGHT AS FUCK..
> [snapback]2926755[/snapback]​*


Me, Lenny, Danny(Socios), And Joe (Rollerz Only) are all going.


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

Oh, 916rider, who are you, whats your name? If you from around here I am sure someone in this tread knows you, right? Maybe one of us even has a pic of your car from a show that we can post .


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Team HiLow of Sacramento is going to be their.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We are flying down on Saturday and coming back after the show Sunday.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 08:30 PM
> *Oh and it's a 1977 Pontiac Bonneville (just like it says on my signature below, can you even read??) I am not the only one that rolls one, I've seen about maybe another 3 of them. The most noticable one is John Ponce's '79 Bonneville "The Mad Engraver" and John(?) Cantrell's '79 Bonneville which he had when he rolled with Frisco's finest. As far as being proud of it, well in a way I am since it is the first car I have ever owned and don't plan on getting rid of it. I'm just gonna put it away for a while. Now, can you post a few pics of your ride so I can see how bad ass it it??  :uh: Oh and can you get off the whole "dirt roads" theme since you live clear out in Dulles, Virginia? Do you want me to go out and take some pics of pavement on the roads here in Yuba City as well??  :dunno:  :uh: Post some pics of your car already!! As a matter of fact, post whatever you got, car, truck, bike, model car, shoes, I dont give a shit, just post something already otherwise shut up!
> [snapback]2926455[/snapback]​*


<------- :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: My homies ride! And Cantrell rolled with "Low Creations", not Frisco's Finest. You can't forget about the blue one from "New Stlyes" that shit was clean too.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The blue one from New Stlye is my homie's ride called "Krazy for You". It is for sale.







> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 30 2005, 01:04 PM
> *<------- :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  My homies ride!  And Cantrell rolled with "Low Creations", not Frisco's Finest.  You can't forget about the blue one from "New Stlyes" that shit was clean too.
> [snapback]2930113[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 30 2005, 01:35 PM
> *The blue one from New Stlye is my homie's ride called "Krazy for You". It is for sale.
> [snapback]2930147[/snapback]​*


That's the name of it. I seen it in Auto trader for 19 g's.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 30 2005, 04:02 PM
> *That's the name of it.  I seen it in Auto trader for 19 g's.
> [snapback]2930218[/snapback]​*


IS THAT THE ONE RIDE THAT THE WHOLE FRONT END LIFTS UP


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 30 2005, 01:35 PM
> *The blue one from New Stlye is my homie's ride called "Krazy for You". It is for sale.
> [snapback]2930147[/snapback]​*



Damn, I remember putting that thing away after a show there at cosumnes river collage many moons ago. Remember that?


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 11:15 PM
> *Still haven't seen your ride posted up here, Dulles, Virginia  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Get a life.  :twak:
> [snapback]2927079[/snapback]​*


HERE'S SOME ADVICE GET MOCO ON THE LEFT FRONT TIRE AND VICS'79 ON THE RIGHT FRONT TIRE AND YOU GET THE REAR LEFT TIRE AND GO BUY SOME STEEL WOOL AND BLEACH WHITE FROM YOUR NEAREST WESTERN WEAR AND FEED SUPPLY YOU KNOW YUBA CITY GOT THEM AND CLEAN THOSE WHITE(YELLOW) WALLS AND FOR THE LAST REAR RIGHT TIRE ALL YOU GUY'S TAG TEAM ON IT.
:biggrin: WHEN YOU GUYS ARE DONE THEN CRUISE YUBA CITY, BUT WACTH OUT FOR THE FARM ANIMALS :biggrin: NO ONE HERE HAS ANGER PROBLEMS I'M JUST TELLING IT LIKE IT IS. MAYBE YOU BUNCH OF QUEERS NEED TO GO SEE THE DOCTOR FOR TRYIN TO CRUISE YUBA CITY :biggrin: 

STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS :biggrin: 
" IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DON'T RAISE IT UP" :wave:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 30 2005, 05:34 PM
> *IS THAT THE ONE RIDE THAT THE WHOLE FRONT END LIFTS UP
> [snapback]2931100[/snapback]​*


That's the one. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 30 2005, 11:47 PM
> *HERE'S SOME ADVICE GET MOCO ON THE LEFT FRONT TIRE AND VICS'79 ON THE RIGHT FRONT TIRE AND YOU GET THE REAR LEFT TIRE AND GO BUY SOME STEEL WOOL AND BLEACH WHITE FROM YOUR NEAREST WESTERN WEAR AND FEED SUPPLY YOU KNOW YUBA CITY GOT THEM AND CLEAN THOSE WHITE(YELLOW) WALLS AND FOR THE LAST REAR RIGHT TIRE ALL YOU GUY'S TAG TEAM ON IT.
> :biggrin: WHEN YOU GUYS ARE DONE THEN CRUISE YUBA CITY, BUT WACTH OUT FOR THE FARM ANIMALS :biggrin: NO ONE HERE HAS ANGER PROBLEMS I'M JUST TELLING IT LIKE IT IS. MAYBE YOU BUNCH OF QUEERS NEED TO GO SEE THE DOCTOR FOR TRYIN TO CRUISE YUBA CITY   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, I don't see any farm animals here. I wonder if 916rider has some experiance with these farm animals on a more personal level. :biggrin:


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

I think he is mistaking yuba city for wheatland or some other place. :biggrin:


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

I still don't see any farm animals.


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think 916rider has ever been to yuba city.


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 

I don't think 916rider can give respect because he is probably a flyboy that had to join to stay out of jail for stealing nice cars like this. He probably got caught in yuba city and that is why he hates it so much. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gmhopper_@Mar 31 2005, 09:05 AM
> *I think he is mistaking yuba city for wheatland or some other place. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2933489[/snapback]​*



_*OMG*_......The blue 65 is gabe's...gosh i miss this car so much... this is such a trip to see it, it looks NOTHING like that any more... dam...i can't wait for this summer. Hey this is cool. Thanks for posting these pictures....  :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 30 2005, 10:47 PM
> *HERE'S SOME ADVICE GET MOCO ON THE LEFT FRONT TIRE AND VICS'79 ON THE RIGHT FRONT TIRE AND YOU GET THE REAR LEFT TIRE AND GO BUY SOME STEEL WOOL AND BLEACH WHITE FROM YOUR NEAREST WESTERN WEAR AND FEED SUPPLY YOU KNOW YUBA CITY GOT THEM AND CLEAN THOSE WHITE(YELLOW) WALLS AND FOR THE LAST REAR RIGHT TIRE ALL YOU GUY'S TAG TEAM ON IT.
> :biggrin: WHEN YOU GUYS ARE DONE THEN CRUISE YUBA CITY, BUT WACTH OUT FOR THE FARM ANIMALS :biggrin: NO ONE HERE HAS ANGER PROBLEMS I'M JUST TELLING IT LIKE IT IS. MAYBE YOU BUNCH OF QUEERS NEED TO GO SEE THE DOCTOR FOR TRYIN TO CRUISE YUBA CITY  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


HA HA!! shows how much you know. For one, it's bleche white, not bleach white, idiot. Second, that bleche white stuff is crap, try degreaser, Mr. clean white walls that has no car to post up but runs his mouth like he does. Either post up or shut up already or don't post up and keep hiding behind a screen name and keep on being the shit talking pussy ass bitch that you are. You know who I am and yes I said it, so there ain't no hiding here. I know you're on here to get a rise outta somebody and personally I'm just playing your game and being entertained. So bottom line is post up or keep on being a little pussy ass shit talking bitch. Oh and be grateful for the internet, cause it allows little bitches like you to run your mouth and be able to hide behind the screen. I've felt like ignoring you, but you're too much fun to ignore, pathetic but fun :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 31 2005, 02:45 PM
> *HA HA!! shows how much you know. For one, it's bleche white, not bleach white, idiot. Second, that bleche white stuff is crap, try degreaser, Mr. clean white walls that has no car to post up but runs his mouth like he does. Either post up or shut up already or don't post up and keep hiding behind a screen name and keep on being the shit talking pussy ass bitch that you are. You know who I am and yes I said it, so there ain't no hiding here. I know you're on here to get a rise outta somebody and personally I'm just playing your game and being entertained. So bottom line is post up or keep on being a little pussy ass shit talking bitch. Oh and be grateful for the internet, cause it allows little bitches like you to run your mouth and be able to hide behind the screen.  I've felt like ignoring you, but you're too much fun to ignore, pathetic but fun :uh:
> [snapback]2934753[/snapback]​*


This is a pretty good soap opera here!!!I got my popcorn ready.
BS,you really shouldnt let this shit get to you dog.people are ALWAYS going to talk shit.
916,I dont think there is anything wrong with talking shit and calling fools out.I did it to BROWN SOCIETY and other clubs in the Sac area as well,but I had the balls to not only say who I was,but walk up and intruduce my self when I saw them in person.
FUCK it,its your guys beef,not mine.Im getting a laugh out of it!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2005, 03:26 PM
> *This is a pretty good soap opera here!!!I got my popcorn ready.
> BS,you really shouldnt let this shit get to you dog.people are ALWAYS going to talk shit.
> 916,I dont think there is anything wrong with talking shit and calling fools out.I did it to BROWN SOCIETY and other clubs in the Sac area as well,but I had the balls to not only say who I was,but walk up and intruduce my self when I saw them in person.
> ...


This is so very true. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 31 2005, 07:37 PM
> *This is so very true.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2936079[/snapback]​*


I also forgot to mention that when I have/and do talk shit,its all in fun.I dont get personal.
We all know Yuba city is a small ass town(I like to call it Yuba STINKY! :biggrin: )
BUT if those guys out there got something crackin,Id be down to ride.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2005, 05:50 PM
> *I also forgot to mention that when I have/and do talk shit,its all in fun.I dont get personal.
> We all know Yuba city is a small ass town(I like to call it Yuba STINKY! :biggrin: )
> BUT if those guys out there got something crackin,Id be down to ride.
> [snapback]2936164[/snapback]​*


yuba stinky :roflmao: 
I would also like to point out that for a small town, we have more clubs than most here.
Brown Society
Unidos
Impalas
Independent
Not to mention when clubs from other cities came HERE to show up the bonneville how things were done and went home feeling dumb because the bonnie always came out on top.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2005, 07:50 PM
> *I also forgot to mention that when I have/and do talk shit,its all in fun.I dont get personal.
> We all know Yuba city is a small ass town(I like to call it Yuba STINKY! :biggrin: )
> BUT if those guys out there got something crackin,Id be down to ride.
> [snapback]2936164[/snapback]​*


WE RIDE AND REPRESENT WITH PRIDE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2005, 04:26 PM
> *This is a pretty good soap opera here!!!I got my popcorn ready.
> BS,you really shouldnt let this shit get to you dog.people are ALWAYS going to talk shit.
> 916,I dont think there is anything wrong with talking shit and calling fools out.I did it to BROWN SOCIETY and other clubs in the Sac area as well,but I had the balls to not only say who I was,but walk up and intruduce my self when I saw them in person.
> ...


And I give you props for that, my friend.  Also, the shit you talk makes sense eventhough it may piss people off. 916rider is just flapping his gums for the fuck of it, that fool makes no sense. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2005, 06:50 PM
> *I also forgot to mention that when I have/and do talk shit,its all in fun.I dont get personal.
> We all know Yuba city is a small ass town(I like to call it Yuba STINKY! :biggrin: )
> BUT if those guys out there got something crackin,Id be down to ride.
> [snapback]2936164[/snapback]​*


I got better ones, I wasn't gonna because I'll just give homie more ammo for the stupid shit he posts, but you know what? I gives a shit, he's all BS anyways so try Yuba Shitty and Chupa City. Born and raised and don't plan on leaving anytime soon.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

YAH BUDDY :biggrin: I'LL ALWAYS BE REPRESENTING YUBA CITY


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Mar 30 2005, 02:01 PM
> *Me, Lenny, Danny(Socios), And Joe (Rollerz Only) are all going.
> [snapback]2928634[/snapback]​*


No shit?? hey bro hit me up well be going down there friday, coming back monday. lets kick it, i know a few honey dips in pomona, maybe they could come through :biggrin: hopefully they didnt get too big on me, its been awhile :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 31 2005, 09:40 PM
> *No shit?? hey bro hit me up well be going down there friday, coming back monday. lets kick it, i know a few honey dips in pomona, maybe they could come through :biggrin: hopefully they didnt get too big on me, its been awhile :uh:
> [snapback]2936936[/snapback]​*


SCOTTY THE PIED PIPER PLAYING HIS FLUTE CALLING ALL THE CHICKS :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BROWN SOCIETY CC, 916rider
:uh: :uh:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 31 2005, 12:45 PM
> *HA HA!! shows how much you know. For one, it's bleche white, not bleach white, idiot. Second, that bleche white stuff is crap, try degreaser, Mr. clean white walls that has no car to post up but runs his mouth like he does. Either post up or shut up already or don't post up and keep hiding behind a screen name and keep on being the shit talking pussy ass bitch that you are. You know who I am and yes I said it, so there ain't no hiding here. I know you're on here to get a rise outta somebody and personally I'm just playing your game and being entertained. So bottom line is post up or keep on being a little pussy ass shit talking bitch. Oh and be grateful for the internet, cause it allows little bitches like you to run your mouth and be able to hide behind the screen.  I've felt like ignoring you, but you're too much fun to ignore, pathetic but fun :uh:
> [snapback]2934753[/snapback]​*


 CHECK THIS OUT YOU OVERALL, RAINBOOTS WEARING,TOOTHLESS FARMER POST A FULL PICTURE OF THAT UGLY ASS BOAT ANCHOR , OH I MEANT YOUR 77 BONNEYVALE :biggrin:SINCE YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT WHITE WALL CLEANER WHY DONT YOU USE IT?
STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS  
"IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DON'T RAISE IT UP" :wave:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 31 2005, 10:14 PM
> *CHECK THIS OUT YOU OVERALL, RAINBOOTS WEARING,TOOTHLESS FARMER POST A FULL PICTURE OF  THAT UGLY ASS BOAT ANCHOR , OH I MEANT YOUR 77 BONNEYVALE :biggrin:SINCE YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT WHITE WALL CLEANER WHY DONT YOU USE IT?
> STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS
> "IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DON'T RAISE IT UP" :wave:
> [snapback]2937340[/snapback]​*


 :uh: That's it?? That's all you can come up with??    And a pic of your car is where?? Oh and learn to spell :twak:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2005, 03:26 PM
> *This is a pretty good soap opera here!!!I got my popcorn ready.
> BS,you really shouldnt let this shit get to you dog.people are ALWAYS going to talk shit.
> 916,I dont think there is anything wrong with talking shit and calling fools out.I did it to BROWN SOCIETY and other clubs in the Sac area as well,but I had the balls to not only say who I was,but walk up and intruduce my self when I saw them in person.
> ...


YOU KNOW BRO IT IS FUN TO TALK SHIT TO THAT DUMB ASS FARMER
ALWAYS TRYING TO ROLL ON DIRTY WHITE WALLS 
ALL I WANT HIM TO DO IS CLEAN THOSE WHITE WALLS BUT IT STILL WON'T MAKE THAT CAR LOOK ANY BETTER :biggrin: 
HEY BRO STAY TUNED IN I GOT A SURPRISE FOR THAT DUMBASS FARMER 
:rofl:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 31 2005, 10:21 PM
> *YOU KNOW BRO IT IS FUN TO TALK SHIT TO THAT DUMB ASS FARMER
> ALWAYS TRYING TO ROLL ON DIRTY WHITE WALLS
> ALL I WANT HIM TO DO IS CLEAN THOSE WHITE WALLS BUT IT STILL WON'T MAKE THAT CAR LOOK ANY BETTER :biggrin:
> ...


:uh: Farmer, huh? Isn't that what all the people in Southern Cali call the People in Northern Cali?? Where are you from again? :uh: :uh: Oh and I like surprises! :cheesy:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 31 2005, 09:16 PM
> *:uh:  That's it?? That's all you can come up with??       And a pic of your car is where?? Oh and learn to spell  :twak:
> [snapback]2937346[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: "BOONEYVALE"
"BOOTYVALE" :cheesy: "SHITTYVALE" :biggrin: IT'S ALL THE SAME YOU KNOW WERE TALKING ABOUT YOUR UGLY ASS RIDE :wave:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

It sure takes you long enough to post something up. Is that how slow you are?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 31 2005, 10:24 PM
> *:biggrin: "BOONEYVALE"
> "BOOTYVALE" :cheesy: "SHITTYVALE" :biggrin: IT'S ALL THE SAME YOU KNOW WERE TALKING ABOUT YOUR UGLY ASS RIDE :wave:
> [snapback]2937384[/snapback]​*


ANd a pic of your ride is where?? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Where's he go?? :dunno:  I was gonna post some pics of my ugly Bonnie. :tears:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 31 2005, 10:21 PM
> *YOU KNOW BRO IT IS FUN TO TALK SHIT TO THAT DUMB ASS FARMER
> ALWAYS TRYING TO ROLL ON DIRTY WHITE WALLS
> ALL I WANT HIM TO DO IS CLEAN THOSE WHITE WALLS BUT IT STILL WON'T MAKE THAT CAR LOOK ANY BETTER :biggrin:
> ...


Hopefully it's not like the kinda surprises you like. :uh:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

HEY FARMER BONNIE GET YOUR FARMER BUDDIES: MOCOITO,THAT LIL BITCH VIC'S 79,AND THAT NEW MEMBER THAT LIKES TO POST OTHER PEOPLES CARS. WHY DONT YALL GO TO THE WESTERN WEAR AND FEED SUPPLY TO HAVE A CARSHOW OR IN YOUR WORDS A *HOOT-N-NANNY* OR *HOEDOWN* SHOW :biggrin: 
STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.  
"IF IT AINT ACHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 31 2005, 10:45 PM
> *HEY FARMER BONNIE GET YOUR FARMER BUDDIES: MOCOITO,THAT LIL BITCH VIC'S 79,AND THAT NEW MEMBER THAT LIKES TO POST OTHER PEOPLES CARS. WHY DONT YALL GO TO THE WESTERN WEAR AND FEED SUPPLY TO HAVE A CARSHOW OR IN YOUR WORDS A HOOT-N-NANNY OR HOEDOWN SHOW :biggrin:
> STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.
> "IF IT AINT ACHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:
> [snapback]2937468[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Not bad, not bad at all. That was actually kinda funny. Pretty soon you can graduate to "off topic"  You sure seem to know a lot about farm life...oh I guess you need to know that in Virginia, huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

*916 COCKRIDER CAN YOU PLEASE POST YOUR RIDE NOW???? PRETTY PLEASE??? AND I DON'T WANT A PIC OF THAT COCK YOU RIDE, I'M TALKING ABOUT A 4-WHEELED MOTOR VEHICLE. VIBRATORS ARE NOT MOTOR VEHICLES EITHER, K *


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 31 2005, 09:30 PM
> *Where's he go??  :dunno:   I was gonna post some pics of my ugly Bonnie.  :tears:
> [snapback]2937411[/snapback]​*


SEE YOU LATER FARMER BONNIE I GOT TO GET SOME SLEEP GOT WORK TOMORROW UNLIKE YOU YOU CAN FEED YOUR FARM ANIMALS WHENEVER YOUR MA AND PA TELL YOU TO. *LATER BIATCH*
STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.  
"IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 31 2005, 10:50 PM
> *SEE YOU LATER FARMER BONNIE I GOT TO GET SOME SLEEP GOT WORK TOMORROW UNLIKE YOU YOU CAN FEED YOUR FARM ANIMALS WHENEVER YOUR MA AND PA TELL YOU TO. LATER BIATCH
> STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.
> "IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:
> [snapback]2937488[/snapback]​*


HA HA, nap time, huh? gotta go to school tomorrow? Or gotta go ride another cock in the 916?? Come up to the 530 and ride some cocks up here. Oh and I'm off today 'till Monday. When you get a good job, you'll know what it's like to not have to go to work and still get paid, loser. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 31 2005, 10:54 PM
> *HA HA, nap time, huh? gotta go to school tomorrow? Or gotta go ride another cock in the 916?? Come up to the 530 and ride some cocks up here. Oh and I'm off today 'till Monday. When you get a good job, you'll know what it's like to not have to go to work and still get paid, loser.  :uh:
> [snapback]2937503[/snapback]​*


...and you haven't answered any of my questions, mainly the one where I ask you to post your ride. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Dayum, guy, you're entertaining, but you gotta learn to type a little bit faster. All this waiting around for you to get your thoughts together and type using your index finger isn't cutting it. I'm getting bored waiting for you to come up with something. :twak:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 31 2005, 11:45 PM
> *HEY FARMER BONNIE GET YOUR FARMER BUDDIES: MOCOITO,THAT LIL BITCH VIC'S 79,AND THAT NEW MEMBER THAT LIKES TO POST OTHER PEOPLES CARS. WHY DONT YALL GO TO THE WESTERN WEAR AND FEED SUPPLY TO HAVE A CARSHOW OR IN YOUR WORDS A HOOT-N-NANNY OR HOEDOWN SHOW :biggrin:
> STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.
> "IF IT AINT ACHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:
> [snapback]2937468[/snapback]​*


HEY BRO YOUR VIEJA DIDNT THINK I WAS A LIL BITCH WHEN I WAS PUTTING MY CHORIZO IN HER MOUTH :biggrin:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

[attachmentid=137399]BROWN SOCIETY CC HAVING THEIR ANNUAL CAR SHOW OR IN THIER WORDS A HOOT-N-NANNY OR HOEDOWN.
STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.  
"IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

NO MAMES GUEY WHY YOU GOTTA POST PICS OF YOUR ABUELITA SELLING HER WRINKLED PUSSY OUT IN THE STREETS OF VIRGINIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 31 2005, 11:25 PM
> *[attachmentid=137399]BROWN SOCIETY CC HAVING THEIR ANNUAL CAR SHOW OR IN THIER WORDS A HOOT-N-NANNY OR HOEDOWN.
> STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.
> "IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:
> [snapback]2937669[/snapback]​*


Seriously, thats some weak shit. Come up with some better stuff. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2005, 11:27 PM
> *NO MAMES GUEY WHY YOU GOTTA POST PICS OF YOUR ABUELITO SELLING HER WRINKLED PUSSY OUT IN THE STREETS OF VIRGINIA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2937688[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You said Virginia, ha ha!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 1 2005, 12:28 AM
> *Seriously, thats some weak shit. Come up with some better stuff.  :uh:
> [snapback]2937691[/snapback]​*


OR AT LEAST A BETTER PICTURE :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey 916cockrider







already :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

WELL NOW I CAN SEE WHY YOU BRAG ABOUT TRYING TO BE FROM THE 916,HAVING UGLY ASS VIEJAS LIKE THAT IN YOUR HOME TOWN DULLES VIRGINIA,CANT BLAME YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: I BET THAT ONE IN THE PIC IS YOUR 'OLD' LADY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

WHERE DID HE GO :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 31 2005, 11:42 PM
> *WHERE DID HE GO :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2937774[/snapback]​*


I don't know, he does that every once in a while. He types hella slow and takes for ever to come up with his stupid shit. Here, I'll make him feel right at home...







:biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmhopper_@Mar 31 2005, 01:09 PM
> *I still don't see any farm animals.
> [snapback]2933501[/snapback]​*


damn, i think thats juanelo and luis in the background looking at that green impala. damn, they've gained some weight! also, you can KINDA see berry's blue 65 on 3 there...its getting a "face lift" now :biggrin: .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 31 2005, 11:12 PM
> *Not to mention when clubs from other cities came HERE to show up the bonneville how things were done and went home feeling dumb because the bonnie always came out on top.
> [snapback]2936338[/snapback]​*


jajaa....yea,, that was "fun" :biggrin: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 1 2005, 12:05 AM
> *damn, i think thats juanelo and luis in the background looking at that green impala.  damn, they've gained some weight!  also, you can KINDA see berry's blue 65 on 3 there...its getting a "face lift" now  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2937888[/snapback]​*


That's not them, that's Hector (the bald guy and owner of the '63) and one of the Mojica cousins (the guy in the hat). The guy in the red shirt doesn't look familiar, but looks like cousin Jr. And the guy far to the right is Brandon, I believe, from Independent.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Apr 1 2005, 02:45 AM
> *HEY FARMER BONNIE GET YOUR FARMER BUDDIES: MOCOITO,THAT LIL BITCH VIC'S 79,AND THAT NEW MEMBER THAT LIKES TO POST OTHER PEOPLES CARS. WHY DONT YALL GO TO THE WESTERN WEAR AND FEED SUPPLY TO HAVE A CARSHOW OR IN YOUR WORDS A HOOT-N-NANNY OR HOEDOWN SHOW :biggrin:
> STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.
> "IF IT AINT ACHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:
> [snapback]2937468[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: 

and damn, seems like you know more places to kick it in yuba city than i do. and if im not mistaken, i believe that place is in marysville lol. you an ex "cowboy" or why you know so much about all this stuff?


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a question for 916 on a serious side.

Hey bro, where do you stay because 916 is a big area code. Just give me a general location. This way we will know if you are really from around here. Also, what nationality are you? I am just curious because that will put my mind to rest. Also, you don't have to drag me into this because I said nothing bad about you. I was just proving a point. 

But I do have to say that all this was started by you on a more personal level. That is really not cool. We all like to talk smack to each other but you are trying to take it too far. Why not show us that you are a bigger man and call it quits.

And don't leave me hanging cause then it will make you look very small because I am from sacramento, the true 916. I lived in south sac, north sac, east sac. Fruitridge, center parkway, lemon hill, del paso blvd, you name it I know it. All I want to know is where you saty or used to stay and if you are for real.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Apr 1 2005, 03:25 AM
> *[attachmentid=137399]BROWN SOCIETY CC HAVING THEIR ANNUAL CAR SHOW OR IN THIER WORDS A HOOT-N-NANNY OR HOEDOWN.
> STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.
> "IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:
> [snapback]2937669[/snapback]​*


damn, that chick has some celulite (sp?)!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Mar 31 2005, 10:45 PM
> *HEY FARMER BONNIE GET YOUR FARMER BUDDIES: MOCOITO,THAT LIL BITCH VIC'S 79,AND THAT NEW MEMBER THAT LIKES TO POST OTHER PEOPLES CARS. WHY DONT YALL GO TO THE WESTERN WEAR AND FEED SUPPLY TO HAVE A CARSHOW OR IN YOUR WORDS A HOOT-N-NANNY OR HOEDOWN SHOW :biggrin:
> STAY OFF THE DIRT ROADS.
> "IF IT AINT ACHEVY DONT RAISE IT UP" :wave:
> [snapback]2937468[/snapback]​*


That kills me, he called Vic "Lil" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STR8TDIPPIN88 (Mar 30, 2005)

no dout good looks my mom cook great we eat homie 1


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8TDIPPIN88_@Apr 1 2005, 04:55 AM
> *no dout good looks my mom cook great we eat homie 1
> [snapback]2938074[/snapback]​*


ey victor, i think i just found your long lost twin. esta clear accross the country though. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 1 2005, 12:05 PM
> *ey victor, i think i just found your long lost twin.  esta clear accross the country though.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939839[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

...and still no pics  ...


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 1 2005, 12:43 PM
> *...and still no pics   ...
> [snapback]2940078[/snapback]​*


this bitch hasnt even said what kind of car he has, and as far as the bonnie being a peice of shit he's trippen. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Apr 1 2005, 12:56 PM
> *this bitch hasnt even said what kind of car he has, and as far as the bonnie being a peice of shit he's trippen.  :uh:
> [snapback]2940158[/snapback]​*


Bro, I ain't even trippin on wha he says about my Bonnie. The only value the Bonnie has is sentimental value to me because it is my first car. It was clean when I got it, but has been to hell and back with me. I don't plan to sell it, so someday it will come back clean in one form or another. I realize it's far from a show car, but then again there are worse rides than mine out there as well. It's time to focus on the El Camino now. What gets me about 916cockrider is he is either too scared to show his ride cause he's someone hiding behind the computer and talking shit or he doesn't have a car and if he does it's a POS. 

****916cockrider**** post your ride up already, there ain't no hard fellings here, if I know you, I'll just know what kinda shit talker you are. That's it.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 1 2005, 01:05 PM
> *ey victor, i think i just found your long lost twin.  esta clear accross the country though.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939839[/snapback]​*


JUST LIKE YOU AND KIP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

THERES A HATER IN THE HOUSE. YOU CAN SAY WHATEVER YOU WANT ON THE NET, BECAUSE NOONE KNOWS WHO YOU ARE. ONLY A BITCH WOULD TALK SHIT LIKE THAT FOR NO REASON. SOUNDS PERSONAL TO ME, LIKE MAYBE SOMEONE YOU KNOW THAT DONT LIKE YOU BSCC. AND YUBA CITY HAS SOME RIDERS. I KNOW A FEW HOMIES THAT MOVED OUT THERE FROM SACRA AND THEY TELL ME THERES A GANG OF RIDERS IN THAT LITTLE TOWN.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 1 2005, 02:02 PM
> *THERES A HATER IN THE HOUSE.  YOU CAN SAY WHATEVER YOU WANT ON THE NET, BECAUSE NOONE KNOWS WHO YOU ARE.  ONLY A BITCH WOULD TALK SHIT LIKE THAT FOR NO REASON.  SOUNDS PERSONAL TO ME, LIKE MAYBE SOMEONE YOU KNOW THAT DONT LIKE YOU BSCC.  AND YUBA CITY HAS SOME RIDERS.  I KNOW A FEW HOMIES THAT MOVED OUT THERE FROM SACRA AND THEY TELL ME THERES A GANG OF RIDERS IN THAT LITTLE TOWN.
> [snapback]2940460[/snapback]​*


I don't think it's personal, bro. I think it's more just for him to get his kicks on here and try to clown my town. When I was younger I'd throw down for my town, you know how that goes, them days are over. I'm not even responding to his shit bcause of what he puts on here about my town, it's because of the ignorant shit he says and because it really does entertain me. I get on lay it low for 4 things (in order)...1. to be entertained, thats why I spend so much time on ff topic" 2. To see wassup with the Sac riders and surrounding area riders. 3. To help people out like in the hydraulic section or manintanance and repair section. and 4 to get help myself on shit I cant figure out. I think this guy is just being a hater and being ignorant. I have very few enemies nowdays so this guy just either picked me out randomly or I've clowned him before in my Bonnie and he's hurt. Who know. I think it's funny how he doesn't answer my questions or any one elses. He just talks about dirt roads and not raising something that's not a Chevy. I got news for him, in town we have no dirt roads and currently I have 2 old school Chevys. Either way, it's all good. It's just entertainement to me.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 











:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey.... happy april fools day..... :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmhopper_@Apr 1 2005, 08:17 AM
> *I have a question for 916 on a serious side.
> 
> Hey bro, where do you stay because 916 is a big area code. Just give me a general location. This way we will know if you are really from around here. Also, what nationality are you? I am just curious because that will put my mind to rest. Also, you don't have to drag me into this because I said nothing bad about you. I was just proving a point.
> ...


Hey bro, do you still live in Sacramento???? Just asking, welcome to LayitLow!!!! What kind of ride do you have??? My POS is in my avatar.... :biggrin:


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Apr 1 2005, 05:57 PM
> *Hey bro, do you still live in Sacramento????  Just asking,  welcome to LayitLow!!!!  What kind of ride do you have???  My POS is in my avatar.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2941671[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 
You know who I am. I am actually working on something right now. It is a 83 olds cutlass. The interior is dark blue, original and clean (kind of). The frame work is being done right now. We hope to have it out at the socois show. I live just north of sac now. And that is real. :biggrin: I will post pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Apr 1 2005, 11:56 AM
> *this bitch hasnt even said what kind of car he has, and as far as the bonnie being a peice of shit he's trippen.  :uh:
> [snapback]2940158[/snapback]​*


STAY OUT OF THIS BITCH!!! WHEN I WANT ANOTHER BITCH TO TALK I WILL LET YOU KNOW BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 1 2005, 01:02 PM
> *THERES A HATER IN THE HOUSE.  YOU CAN SAY WHATEVER YOU WANT ON THE NET, BECAUSE NOONE KNOWS WHO YOU ARE.  ONLY A BITCH WOULD TALK SHIT LIKE THAT FOR NO REASON.  SOUNDS PERSONAL TO ME, LIKE MAYBE SOMEONE YOU KNOW THAT DONT LIKE YOU BSCC.  AND YUBA CITY HAS SOME RIDERS.  I KNOW A FEW HOMIES THAT MOVED OUT THERE FROM SACRA AND THEY TELL ME THERES A GANG OF RIDERS IN THAT LITTLE TOWN.
> [snapback]2940460[/snapback]​*


STAY OUT OF THIS YOU DIRTY HORR
WHEN I WANT A DIRTY HORR TO TALK I WILL LET YOU KNOW :angry:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmhopper_@Mar 31 2005, 11:17 PM
> *I have a question for 916 on a serious side.
> 
> Hey bro, where do you stay because 916 is a big area code. Just give me a general location. This way we will know if you are really from around here. Also, what nationality are you? I am just curious because that will put my mind to rest. Also, you don't have to drag me into this because I said nothing bad about you. I was just proving a point.
> ...


This is good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916rider+Apr 1 2005, 10:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn, now he really did it. :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 2 2005, 08:24 AM
> *:0 Damn, now he really did it. :0
> [snapback]2943327[/snapback]​*


Yeah, Imma "nobody from Yuba City" but now he insulted some Sacramento riders that have earned some respect around here. It's gonna get interesting.  Oh and he still didnt post any pics of his ride. :uh: Dayum, he didn't use his catch phrase "IF IT AIN'T A CHEVY DON'T RAISE IT UP" on you too. Is it because you 2 have Chevys?? :biggrin: I guess my 2 Chevys in the garage still don't count.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Apr 1 2005, 11:56 PM
> *STAY OUT OF THIS BITCH!!! WHEN I WANT ANOTHER BITCH TO TALK I WILL LET YOU KNOW BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> [snapback]2942856[/snapback]​*


your'e calling me a bitch, atleast i can post up a pic of my ride and i have people that can verify what kind of car i have, nobody even knows who you are so what im guessing is that you go to to the shows and cruises just hating on other people, so until you get a car shut the fuck up !!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thought id give some of yall a sneak-peak!


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

THAT MURAL IS TIGHT!!!!

Is that Gorgeo? The muralist you told me about?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Apr 2 2005, 11:23 PM
> *THAT MURAL IS TIGHT!!!!
> 
> Is that Gorgeo?  The muralist you told me about?
> [snapback]2946203[/snapback]​*


NO,thats Alberto.Hes out of Visalia.
Georgio did the on on Phils 61 drop


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah Alberto is the man. Hopefully by next year he'll be airbrushing my trunk. I see his work in the paint section and I'm impressed. That dude can be listed next to Fonzy in the next few years.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 2 2005, 09:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight, but why is SD Stunna holding the bank roll?? :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, PSTA, that is looking sweet. :thumbsup: I can't wait to see it in person. When do you get it back?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 1 2005, 02:59 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :wave:
> [snapback]2940750[/snapback]​*


 :wave: 

Hey, how the heck did you change your name on here?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 1 2005, 02:00 PM
> *Hey.... happy april fools day..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2940756[/snapback]​*


I like the new name....... I know why you decided on that name.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 2 2005, 08:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good dogg. Too bad this guy has went up in price over the past few years.


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

Just thought I would share. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916rider_@Apr 2 2005, 01:02 AM
> *STAY OUT OF THIS YOU DIRTY HORR
> WHEN I WANT A DIRTY HORR TO TALK I WILL LET YOU KNOW  :angry:
> [snapback]2942873[/snapback]​*



YOU NEED TO CHANGE YOUR NAME. I DONT WANT NO SORRY ASS SHIT TALKING CHUMP REPPING MY AREA CODE. YOU TALK MORE SHIT THAN A BITCH AND BETTER THAN A BITCH. IN FACT, YOU REMIND ME OF A BITCH. LET IT GO, OR DO YOU GET A HARD ON TALKING SHIT? FUCKEN LAME YOU SAID WHAT YOU HAD TO SAY ONCE NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP. YOUR BRINGING NOTHING.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

looks good psta :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Psta when do you plan on bustin out the Lac???? Looking good boy!!!!! :biggrin: Your making me jealous...... :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 29 2005, 09:47 PM
> *WHATSUP EVERYONE ANYONE RIDING TO SAN BERDOO NEXT WEEKEND?? GONNA BE TIGHT AS FUCK..
> [snapback]2926755[/snapback]​*


just confirmed my flight. see you there scotty, hit me up maybe we will roll out saturday and get into some shit. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

So is anyone from the town going to go to Hot August Nights in Reno this year?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 1 2005, 05:49 PM
> *JUST LIKE YOU AND KIP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2940423[/snapback]​*


im going to be champ though :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 4 2005, 01:31 AM
> *So is anyone from the town going to go to Hot August Nights in Reno this year?
> [snapback]2949638[/snapback]​*


i went last year in my daily. it was alright but not as many lowriders as i thought. the scene is coo, just need more lowriders in my opinion. i want to make the ride out this year with my impala though. i talked to robert last year and he said he wanted to do the same. hopefully we will be out a few cars if not more. the drive is kinda crazy for these boats with no suspension though, so we'll see whats up.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 3 2005, 12:40 AM
> *Tight, but why is SD Stunna holding the bank roll??  :dunno:
> [snapback]2946428[/snapback]​*


Stunna never looked that good in his wettest dreams.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2005, 05:47 AM
> *Stunna never looked that good in his wettest dreams.
> [snapback]2950440[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: That fool's been MIA for a while now. What color is your Caddy? It looks black based on the pics.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 3 2005, 09:31 PM
> *So is anyone from the town going to go to Hot August Nights in Reno this year?
> [snapback]2949638[/snapback]​*


I want to go this year for the swap meet. I need some Impala stainless for my El Camino and need to look everywhere I can!  I didn't go last yeah 'cause the old lady was ready to pop! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmhopper_@Apr 3 2005, 02:26 PM
> *Just thought I would share. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2947908[/snapback]​*


That first pic kills me!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hmmm, that car look awful familiar! :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 4 2005, 05:31 AM
> *That first pic kills me!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Hmmm, that car look awful familiar!  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2950527[/snapback]​*


  :scrutinize: :dunno: :twak: :happysad:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 4 2005, 07:26 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: That fool's been MIA for a while now. What color is your Caddy? It looks black based on the pics.
> [snapback]2950512[/snapback]​*


Blue.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2005, 09:04 AM
> *true?Blue.
> [snapback]2950792[/snapback]​*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 3 2005, 10:57 AM
> *:wave:
> 
> Hey, how the heck did you change your name on here?
> [snapback]2947293[/snapback]​*




hmmm....ya sabes....i got the plug...LOL!!!!! If you want to know PM me....  
You like my new name? I got something going on with jewels, for my car... :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 4 2005, 09:05 AM
> *
> [snapback]2950795[/snapback]​*


Thats right.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Apr 3 2005, 01:05 PM
> *I like the new name.......  I know why you decided on that name.....LOL!!!!
> [snapback]2947672[/snapback]​*



THANKS!!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We were down by the pepper mill and the mall and their were alot of lowriders their. I'm just saying if we can get alot of riders from the area and go up their. get everyone to roll a certain area. So their will be alot of lowriders.









> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 3 2005, 09:54 PM
> *i went last year in my daily.  it was alright but not as many lowriders as i thought.  the scene is coo, just need more lowriders in my opinion.  i want to make the ride out this year with my impala though.  i talked to robert last year and he said he wanted to do the same.  hopefully we will be out a few cars if not more.  the drive is kinda crazy for these boats with no suspension though, so we'll see whats up.
> [snapback]2949931[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 4 2005, 12:08 PM
> *We were down by the pepper mill and the mall and their were alot of lowriders their. I'm just saying if we can get alot of riders from the area and go up their. get everyone to roll a certain area. So their will be alot of lowriders.
> [snapback]2951702[/snapback]​*


I'll roll the '60 out there if I get another tranny in there by then (the old Powerglide is all glide and no power these days). I'm sure that sould be no problem.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 2 2005, 10:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE MURALS BRO.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

Its been a while since we've had a get together so someone throw out a date and lets meet up at discovery park for a picnic or a cruise. Lets do something since the weather is perfect now.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Apr 4 2005, 05:25 PM
> *Its been a while since we've had a get together so someone throw out a date and lets meet up at discovery park for a picnic or a cruise. Lets do something since the weather is perfect now.
> [snapback]2952851[/snapback]​*


WUZZ UP JOE,WHAT CRACKIN ON YOUR SIDE BRO.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 4 2005, 05:44 PM
> *WUZZ UP JOE,WHAT CRACKIN ON YOUR SIDE BRO.
> [snapback]2953171[/snapback]​*


nothn much bro whats up with you ? :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 2 2005, 10:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANTED SOMETHING LIKE THIS ON MY RIDE,BUT WITH ARIA GIOVANNI,NIKKI NOVA :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 4 2005, 04:08 PM
> *We were down by the pepper mill and the mall and their were alot of lowriders their. I'm just saying if we can get alot of riders from the area and go up their. get everyone to roll a certain area. So their will be alot of lowriders.
> [snapback]2951702[/snapback]​*


yea, we saw you guys out there. i was rolling shotgun with robert in his (2000?) light gold impala. i know robert went for the weekend. i left saturday morning and got back home sunday at about 3 in the morning. do you guys stay out there for the weekend or how do you guys do it? if you stay there for the weekend, where do you guys store your cars at night?


----------



## 916rider (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Apr 2 2005, 01:20 PM
> *your'e calling me a bitch, atleast i can post up a pic of my ride and i have people that can verify what kind of car i have, nobody even knows who you are so what im guessing is that you go to to the shows and cruises just hating on other people, so until you get a car shut the fuck up !!!
> [snapback]2944551[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 4 2005, 05:31 AM
> *So is anyone from the town going to go to Hot August Nights in Reno this year?
> [snapback]2949638[/snapback]​*


I would like to go in my Regal, but I don't know if I would last through the drive. How did you get up there last year??? Did you drive your ride or trailer it???


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 4 2005, 12:08 PM
> *We were down by the pepper mill and the mall and their were alot of lowriders their. I'm just saying if we can get alot of riders from the area and go up their. get everyone to roll a certain area. So their will be alot of lowriders.
> [snapback]2951702[/snapback]​*


I think all lowriders should meet up at the mall on a certain day. It has a big parking lot. If we post it on here, it will be known. Also, let all the vegas people know where and when and they can let people know that don't come on here. :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

tight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Apr 4 2005, 06:46 PM
> *nothn much bro whats up with you ?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2953187[/snapback]​*


JUST TRYING TO GET THE MONTE UP AND GOING FOR THIS SUMMER YA SABES BRO.DAMN TOO MUCH WORK :uh: BUT ITS ALL WORTH IT IN THE END


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 6 2005, 01:31 AM
> *I think all lowriders should meet up at the mall on a certain day. It has a big parking lot. If we post it on here, it will be known. Also, let all the vegas people know where and when and they can let people know that don't come on here. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2959643[/snapback]​*


the mall would make a good place to meet. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We go for the whole weekend which is Friday and Saturday night. We stay at the Circus Circus, they have one of the floors in the parking garage reserved for all the classic cars and a security guard all night.




> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 4 2005, 10:26 PM
> *yea, we saw you guys out there.  i was rolling shotgun with robert in his (2000?) light gold impala.  i know robert went for the weekend.  i left saturday morning and got back home sunday at about 3 in the morning.  do you guys stay out there for the weekend or how do you guys do it?  if you stay there for the weekend, where do you guys store your cars at night?
> [snapback]2954695[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Most of us in the club have trailers for the long distance trips. So, yes I do trailer my car up their.





> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Apr 5 2005, 07:46 PM
> *I would like to go in my Regal, but I don't know if I would last through the drive.  How did you get up there last year???  Did you drive your ride or trailer it???
> [snapback]2959327[/snapback]​*


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

coo, talked to robert this morning and he made reservations at motel 6 for 4 people. we're just going to cram whoever goes into those rooms. leaving saturday morning, going to the swapmeet, spending the night saturday night and leaving sunday probably sometime after mid day. i know a guy with a trailer who said he would let me barrow it if i ever needed it and another couple guys with trucks. im going to try and trailer mine up there but if i cant, im cruising it down there. uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey, i a have a question don't you need to register or something to join the cruise? I remember we went a couple of years ago, and we cruised the strip, but a couple streets or the town next, (don't really remember) they had a cruise going, and we wanted to join but they told us that if we where not registered we coudn't cruise.?? we asked if we could register and they told us, that we had to do that a couple of days before the cruise. am i making any sense????? i am not trippin, all i remember was that they blocked off a street, and there was alot of hot rods, not to many lowriders... :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:machinegun: :guns: :happysad: I'm just being a post whore, sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 6 2005, 11:06 AM
> *coo, talked to robert this morning and he made reservations at motel 6 for 4 people.  we're just going to cram whoever goes into those rooms.  leaving saturday morning, going to the swapmeet, spending the night saturday night and leaving sunday probably sometime after mid day.  i know a guy with a trailer who said he would let me barrow it if i ever needed it and another couple guys with trucks.  im going to try and trailer mine up there but if i cant, im cruising it down there.  uffin:
> [snapback]2961998[/snapback]​*


I got 2 rooms for 4 people each. And they were the last 2 left. :biggrin: The reason you can't cruise certain areas is because you have to register for the events. If you were registered, you will be able to cruise the registrant areas. You can also drive into the little shows around the city. The kind of cruises they do are not really the same as what we normally do. We go and just drive back and forth and park here and there. That is why I think we should just make it known that all lowriders should meet up at the mall on saturday night and hang out there. The reason I think the mall is the best place is because it is on a major street and there are still a lot of people that can see the cars and cheer the ones with hydraulics. Unless someone knows a better place. The mall is located on south virginia street near the peppermill. Anyone can cruise there. The only reason why some areas are blocked is because they are for the people that are registered. We don't need to register. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Apr 5 2005, 08:46 PM
> *I would like to go in my Regal, but I don't know if I would last through the drive.  How did you get up there last year???  Did you drive your ride or trailer it???
> [snapback]2959327[/snapback]​*


Drive that shit up there. :biggrin: 

I drove the cutlass up there 2 years ago and let me tell you that it got more looks than my 70 monte carlo did. Plus it was cool driving slowly past other cars and lowriders on three wheels. :thumbsup: I think having a lifted car up there is the most fun.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 7 2005, 02:50 AM
> *Drive that shit up there. :biggrin:
> 
> I drove the cutlass up there 2 years ago and let me tell you that it got more looks than my 70 monte carlo did. Plus it was cool driving slowly past other cars and lowriders on three wheels.  :thumbsup: I think having a lifted car up there is the most fun.
> [snapback]2965246[/snapback]​*


pinche roberto, your getting me pumped up :biggrin: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 7 2005, 12:37 AM
> *pinche roberto, your getting me pumped up  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2965734[/snapback]​*


He's getting me sad, 'cause if I show up with anything, I won't be lifted.  :tears:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 7 2005, 01:37 AM
> *pinche roberto, your getting me pumped up  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2965734[/snapback]​*


UUUOHHHH LEOS ABOUT READY TO BUST OUT THE LAVA LAMP :biggrin: WITH ALL THIS PUMPING UP :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 7 2005, 11:45 AM
> *He's getting me sad, 'cause if I show up with anything, I won't be lifted.    :tears:
> [snapback]2968030[/snapback]​*


I think the el camino will get enough heads turning. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Last year me and my boy Phil with the 61 rag were turning heads all night long. This year we should have 6 ragtops up their with us.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 7 2005, 11:56 PM
> *Last year me and my boy Phil with the 61 rag were turning heads all night long. This year we should have 6 ragtops up their with us.
> [snapback]2970734[/snapback]​*



i'M GONNA PUT A TOW HITCH ON THE CADDI AND RENT A TRAILER. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 8 2005, 09:12 AM
> *i'M GONNA PUT A TOW HITCH ON THE CADDI AND RENT A TRAILER.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2972281[/snapback]​*


How much you'll pay me to tow your '64 up there in the El Camino? :biggrin:


----------



## PepsiMan (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey, any of you guys from sac heard of a place called : HOGG LIFE ? 
I looked around on Howe Ave but the address was wrong 1731


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PepsiMan_@Apr 8 2005, 12:53 PM
> *Hey, any of you guys from sac heard of a place called : HOGG LIFE ?
> I looked around on Howe Ave but the address was wrong 1731
> [snapback]2973033[/snapback]​*



nope, but what is it? A bike shop?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 8 2005, 12:42 PM
> *How much you'll pay me to tow your '64 up there in the El Camino?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2972987[/snapback]​*



HMMM Something to think about.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 8 2005, 08:12 AM
> *i'M GONNA PUT A TOW HITCH ON THE CADDI AND RENT A TRAILER.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2972281[/snapback]​*


You so crazy!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 8 2005, 04:28 PM
> *You so gangsta!
> [snapback]2973981[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 7 2005, 12:37 AM
> *pinche roberto, your getting me pumped up  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2965734[/snapback]​*


Not to mention there are a lot of bagged cars out there. Most of them don't even get off the ground like you. :biggrin: You can show them what Yuba City is really like.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 12 2005, 11:52 AM
> *Not to mention there are a lot of bagged cars out there. Most of them don't even get off the ground like you.  :biggrin: You can show them what Yuba City is really like.
> [snapback]2988483[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 12 2005, 06:08 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2991091[/snapback]​*


Is that your "YEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH, BUDDY!!!" smile? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey did you guys checked out Marks 66 in the home page...it looks pretty tight*....SOCIOS.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 14 2005, 02:00 PM
> *Hey did you guys checked out Marks 66 in the home page...it looks pretty tight<span style='font-family:Optima'><span style='color:gray'>BROWN SOCIETY........ :biggrin:*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 14 2005, 10:30 AM
> *yea, it does look pretty good.  i'll still tear him up though.......BROWN SOCIETY........  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000028[/snapback]​*



At a show or in the pitt....


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 14 2005, 10:30 AM
> *yea, it does look pretty good.  i'll still tear him up though.......BROWN SOCIETY........  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000028[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 14 2005, 11:53 AM
> *At a show or in the pitt....
> [snapback]3000443[/snapback]​*


:0 Personally I prefer tearing shit up more than looking pretty, it seems to attract more attention. On the street I was king in the 'ol Bonnie  , at shows I tucked my tail in between my legs  Now being able look pretty and tear shit up would be the shit, meanwhile I'm still working on it with the El Camino.  :biggrin:...


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 14 2005, 03:53 PM
> *At a show or in the pitt....
> [snapback]3000443[/snapback]​*


im more of a street car than a show car. my car sits outside in the driveway 24/7. rain or shine its out there. during the summer i take it out at least every weekend, i drive it to work every once in a while also. 

mark is a coo guy and i've talked to him a few times about our cars being so similar. this is the way i see it, you asked, so here it comes. as for the paint, he got me on that one, he has a CLEAN ass paint job. mine looks good but could look better. i also have pin striping :biggrin: (which he doesnt). i never planned for this paint job to last as long as it has (i've spent money on other parts of my car as you can see). my brother edgar sprayed it for me at the high school and i did the body work for it back when i was 17 (first time i ever touched a car and did body work). i decided to throw a quick paint job on it instead of primering it up. next time i get around to painting my car though (here within the next couple years) it will be clean as a whistle and then WILL be a different story. engine, i got him. stereo, not sure what he has, but im sure i got him. 

now in the pit, ooh, i think i got him :biggrin: . again like i said, im more of a street car. like my brother edgar always told me and like i now think; you can look pretty on the streets but the second a primered up piece of shit comes up to you and tears you a new butt hole, whos looking pretty then? there have been plenty of times i have been cought on the streets without switches and have gotten served and made feel dumb by a car that on the outside, did not look as good as mine. me personally, i dont care if im rolling in my dream car (1948 fleetline) candied out and all. the second a car rolls up on me and hits those switches and tears me up, both me and him know i've been served. so to sum it all up i dont care how pretty anybody looks. the second we get to hitting switches that is when the true beauty shines. i dont care what you drive or how pretty you look, catch me on my playground, the streets, and we'll see whos top dog. mine doesnt only look good, it performs as well    .

pos freak it, ya que YOU ASKED, in a show AND in the pit. no hard feelings mark, I LOVE YOU MAN!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 14 2005, 10:37 PM
> *im more of a street car than a show car.  my car sits outside in the driveway 24/7.  rain or shine its out there.  during the summer i take it out at least every weekend, i drive it to work every once in a while also.
> 
> mark is a coo guy and i've talked to him a few times about our cars being so similar.  this is the way i see it, you asked, so here it comes.  as for the paint, he got me on that one, he has a CLEAN ass paint job.  mine looks good but could look better.  i also have pin striping :biggrin: (which he doesnt).  i never planned for this paint job to last as long as it has (i've spent money on other parts of my car as you can see).  my brother edgar sprayed it for me at the high school and i did the body work for it back when i was 17 (first time i ever touched a car and did body work).  i decided to throw a quick paint job on it instead of primering it up.  next time i get around to painting my car though (here within the next couple years) it will be clean as a whistle and then WILL be a different story.  engine, i got him.  stereo, not sure what he has, but im sure i got him.
> ...


Very good explanation...but yeah EVERYBODY has different opinions in fixing their car or the defination of a lowrider. Like you say, "i've been SERVED"...to other people that are not into hydro's or air can say...i clown that fool with paint, modification..etc. Look i really don't want to get in to this to deep..i would just prefer to have people admire my car, in person and in magazines... or maybe lay outs. I think that clowns any one.. and still drive it to work everyday. Thats just my opinion...  It's all good, no hard feelings...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 14 2005, 05:03 PM
> *:0 Personally I prefer tearing shit up more than looking pretty, it seems to attract more attention. On the street I was king in the 'ol Bonnie   , at shows I tucked my tail in between my legs   Now being able look pretty and tear shit up would be the shit, meanwhile I'm still working on it with the El Camino.    :biggrin:...
> [snapback]3001756[/snapback]​*



Now that would be tight...i think you call those guys...big ballers.... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 15 2005, 09:59 AM
> *Now that would be tight...i think you call those guys...big ballers.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3004815[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I just want to have one car like that, ONE CAR!! Maybe someday. Meanwhile at least I got a goal, que no Lissette? :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 15 2005, 12:30 PM
> *Yeah, I just want to have one car like that, ONE CAR!! Maybe someday. Meanwhile at least I got a goal, que no Lissette?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3005758[/snapback]​*



Yup...and its going to kick ass and look nice...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 15 2005, 01:42 PM
> *Yup...and its going to kick ass and look nice...
> [snapback]3005832[/snapback]​*


TTT


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 14 2005, 10:37 PM
> *im more of a street car than a show car.  my car sits outside in the driveway 24/7.  rain or shine its out there.  during the summer i take it out at least every weekend, i drive it to work every once in a while also.
> 
> mark is a coo guy and i've talked to him a few times about our cars being so similar.  this is the way i see it, you asked, so here it comes.  as for the paint, he got me on that one, he has a CLEAN ass paint job.  mine looks good but could look better.  i also have pin striping :biggrin: (which he doesnt).  i never planned for this paint job to last as long as it has (i've spent money on other parts of my car as you can see).  my brother edgar sprayed it for me at the high school and i did the body work for it back when i was 17 (first time i ever touched a car and did body work).  i decided to throw a quick paint job on it instead of primering it up.  next time i get around to painting my car though (here within the next couple years) it will be clean as a whistle and then WILL be a different story.  engine, i got him.  stereo, not sure what he has, but im sure i got him.
> ...


It's all good! I LOVE YOU TO BROTHA! I did a quicky paint job on my car about 5 years ago on Thanksgiving day. Didn't feel like dealing with the family. I mixed the paint when I first got to my shop and made sure I had everything to spray it. So I started to block sand the primer that was on there for about 4 years. My Family couldn't believe that I wen't to work on the car on that day but got a wild hair up my..... I worked on it for excactly 14 hours that day. I sprayed the jams and the outside at the same time. So I never thought I would be showing the car. Wanted to sell it til Lesset seen the car in my driveway and then Gabe came over and left his club card with my nieghbor. So that's how It all started for me. I had street cars in the day. They weren't real clean but they definitly could serve somebody. Was young and dumb then and didn't care how clean or how my set up looked like as long as I could get somebody on the strip. Know I like the clean and more show look but still would like to get the respect on the streets. I feel you on the streets about looking good but cant beat a primered heap hittin his switches. But we have something that's the new age..AIR BAGS.. Your set up is the SHIT! I'll probly never get as hot as you but I got your back anytime! Doing more to it so I hope it helps. Would be the talk around town to see both similar 66 impalas in the pit even though I wouldnt' have a chance. You have to go easy on me..
Hope to see you at our show May 29th 2005.
So no hard feelings on my behalf


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 26 2005, 12:31 AM
> *It's all good! I LOVE YOU TO BROTHA! I did a quicky paint job on my car about 5 years ago on Thanksgiving day. Didn't feel like dealing with the family. I mixed the paint when I first got to my shop and made sure I had everything to spray it. So I started to block sand the primer that was on there for about 4 years. My Family couldn't believe that I wen't to work on the car on that day but got a wild hair up my..... I worked on it for excactly 14 hours that day. I sprayed the jams and the outside at the same time. So I never thought I would be showing the car. Wanted to sell it til Lesset seen the car in my driveway and then Gabe came over and left his club card with my nieghbor. So that's how It all started for me. I had street cars in the day. They weren't real clean but they definitly could serve somebody. Was young and dumb then and didn't care how clean or how my set up looked like as long as I could get somebody on the strip. Know I like the clean and more show look but still would like to get the respect on the streets. I feel you on the streets about looking good but cant beat a primered heap hittin his switches. But we have something that's the new age..AIR BAGS.. Your set up is the SHIT! I'll probly never get as hot as you but I got your back  anytime! Doing more to it so I hope it helps. Would be the talk around town to see both similar 66 impalas in the pit even though I wouldnt' have a chance. You have to go easy on me..
> Hope to see you at our show May 29th 2005.
> So no hard feelings on my behalf
> [snapback]3052668[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: well said....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 26 2005, 12:31 AM
> *It's all good! I LOVE YOU TO BROTHA! I did a quicky paint job on my car about 5 years ago on Thanksgiving day. Didn't feel like dealing with the family. I mixed the paint when I first got to my shop and made sure I had everything to spray it. So I started to block sand the primer that was on there for about 4 years. My Family couldn't believe that I wen't to work on the car on that day but got a wild hair up my..... I worked on it for excactly 14 hours that day. I sprayed the jams and the outside at the same time. So I never thought I would be showing the car. Wanted to sell it til Lesset seen the car in my driveway and then Gabe came over and left his club card with my nieghbor. So that's how It all started for me. I had street cars in the day. They weren't real clean but they definitly could serve somebody. Was young and dumb then and didn't care how clean or how my set up looked like as long as I could get somebody on the strip. Know I like the clean and more show look but still would like to get the respect on the streets. I feel you on the streets about looking good but cant beat a primered heap hittin his switches. But we have something that's the new age..AIR BAGS.. Your set up is the SHIT! I'll probly never get as hot as you but I got your back  anytime! Doing more to it so I hope it helps. Would be the talk around town to see both similar 66 impalas in the pit even though I wouldnt' have a chance. You have to go easy on me..
> Hope to see you at our show May 29th 2005.
> So no hard feelings on my behalf
> [snapback]3052668[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Apr 26 2005, 04:31 AM
> *It's all good! I LOVE YOU TO BROTHA! I did a quicky paint job on my car about 5 years ago on Thanksgiving day. Didn't feel like dealing with the family. I mixed the paint when I first got to my shop and made sure I had everything to spray it. So I started to block sand the primer that was on there for about 4 years. My Family couldn't believe that I wen't to work on the car on that day but got a wild hair up my..... I worked on it for excactly 14 hours that day. I sprayed the jams and the outside at the same time. So I never thought I would be showing the car. Wanted to sell it til Lesset seen the car in my driveway and then Gabe came over and left his club card with my nieghbor. So that's how It all started for me. I had street cars in the day. They weren't real clean but they definitly could serve somebody. Was young and dumb then and didn't care how clean or how my set up looked like as long as I could get somebody on the strip. Know I like the clean and more show look but still would like to get the respect on the streets. I feel you on the streets about looking good but cant beat a primered heap hittin his switches. But we have something that's the new age..AIR BAGS.. Your set up is the SHIT! I'll probly never get as hot as you but I got your back  anytime! Doing more to it so I hope it helps. Would be the talk around town to see both similar 66 impalas in the pit even though I wouldnt' have a chance. You have to go easy on me..
> Hope to see you at our show May 29th 2005.
> So no hard feelings on my behalf
> [snapback]3052668[/snapback]​*


i'll be at your show if you come to our cruise :biggrin: . nah, i'll be there bro. just a few minutes away, how could i miss it?! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 27 2005, 10:05 PM
> *i'll be at your show if you come to our cruise  :biggrin: .  nah, i'll be there bro.  just a few minutes away, how could i miss it?!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3063580[/snapback]​*


I ve been busy moving this past month. So I'm ready to ride! If I dont have something hella important to do that day You will definitley see me there. Love to saport u guys.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@May 1 2005, 02:03 AM
> *I ve been busy moving this past month. So I'm ready to ride! If I dont have something hella important to do that day You will definitley see me there. Love to saport u guys.
> [snapback]3079151[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------

